# Heroes of Highdale IC



## Ilium (Jul 14, 2006)

Recap
_Our heroes were enjoying a little celebration after their defeat of the spider-creatures in a cave near the walled town of Highdale.  They were sampling the wares of Dorin, wife of Simon the miller and acclaimed local brewster.  They were interrupted by the arrival of Viktor, the town's chief constable, who informed all and sundry that giants had attacked the mill.  Several locals and all our heroes have ventured out into the blustery night to the mill to investigate.

After a quick stop at the gatehouse to pick up a couple of guards and weapons for the volunteers, the group made their way to the mill.  A little reconnaisance work by Erethinol, and a little goading later, the giants* came charging out of the mill.  A brief but intese battle followed and the creatures were defeated.

Viktor dispatched the guards to make sure no more of the invaders were lurking about and once satisfied that there were not, sent the volunteers back to Highdale to advise Simon and Dorin (who were at Dorin's sister's house in the town proper) that the mill was secure, though the giants had made a horrible mess both inside and out.

He then approached the adventurers...

**These giants are the creatures the elves call Fathach and D&D players the world over call ogres. 
_

Viktor executes a short bow, hand pressed to his breast.  "I thank you again for your help.  I'm not certain we could have beaten them without losses if not for you."  He turns and looks north along the shore of Mirror lake, which stretches into the darkness before you.  "Mishal there," he continues, gesturing at one of the guards, "tells me there are signs the brutes came down along the shore line.  It would be fairly easy to come through the trees there unobserved from either the town or the mill, especially under cover of darkness.  Would you be willing to join a tracking party tomorrow?  I'd like to make sure we don't have a whole nest of these things somewhere."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2006)

Sirius grins, "I'm always up for purgin' some giants."  He hefts his axe happily, "think we could sit for a drink for the night though?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 15, 2006)

Smiling warmly with his eyes full of mischief "It would be an honour and a pleasure to help you rid the world of some maurauding Giants, you can count me and my tasty wee friend in for sure"

With visions of the 'devil rock' dancing through his mind the spry mage* lets out a chuckle "Beside if the last lot are anything to go by I'm sure it will be a lot of fun"


----------



## Ilium (Jul 17, 2006)

Viktor replies, "I'm grateful for your willingness to help, but I warn you against taking these creatures too lightly.  There are giants and then there are giants.  For now, though, let's get back to town.  I'll arrange for a crew to come out and dispose of these brutes in the morning and we should all get a good night's sleep."

So can I assume an uneventful night passes, or are you guys looking for some trouble in Highdale?  I can roll either way, but I should warn you they fold up the sidewalks at 10:00.  Or they would if they had sidewalks


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 17, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Viktor replies, "I'm grateful for your willingness to help, but I warn you against taking these creatures too lightly.  There are giants and then there are giants.  For now, though, let's get back to town.  I'll arrange for a crew to come out and dispose of these brutes in the morning and we should all get a good night's sleep."
> 
> So can I assume an uneventful night passes, or are you guys looking for some trouble in Highdale?  I can roll either way, but I should warn you they fold up the sidewalks at 10:00.  Or they would if they had sidewalks



OOC: I vote for a peaceful night please.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Viktor replies, "I'm grateful for your willingness to help, but I warn you against taking these creatures too lightly.  There are giants and then there are giants.  For now, though, let's get back to town.  I'll arrange for a crew to come out and dispose of these brutes in the morning and we should all get a good night's sleep."
> 
> So can I assume an uneventful night passes, or are you guys looking for some trouble in Highdale?  I can roll either way, but I should warn you they fold up the sidewalks at 10:00.  Or they would if they had sidewalks




A bit of tumble wouldn't be so bad, some drink and merry, then off to the normal giant hunt


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Girble, slightly disappointed there were no more of the giants around, perks up at the offer. "Of course we'd join the hunting party! Those giants aren't as big as they think, and I'm the one to show them that." He stands up straight to show his _full_ three-foot height, and agrees to go back to rest for the night.

ooc: Girble will probably want a drink and some food--beating down giants works up an appetite--but will go to bed without causing any trouble.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 18, 2006)

Girble, Erethinol, Sirius and Lucas all repair to the Red Mastiff inn*.  There they reassure the worried patrons that all is reasonably well and the giants have been dealt with.  This returns the air of celebration to the room and the music starts up again.  The four companions spend a pleasant evening during which they are told by the patrons that their money is no good here tonight.  Enjoying the hospitality, the group are regaled with local legends concerning giants that supposedly once lived in the area.  According to the stories, they were driven out by the great Imperial general Marcus Gracchus, and fled East over the mountains.  Of course, the mountains are completely impassible, but the stories say the giants knew a way and many searchers have vanished seeking the "giants' pass".  Eventually they return to their rooms and fall into a contented.

They're jarred from that sleep in the grey light of dawn as Otto, the inn's stableboy, knocks on each door tentatively and says, "Master Viktor's here for you Sir" (or "Miss" to Ery).  The air is sharp with the scent of approaching winter and the grass outside glitters with frost as the sun breaks over the Reiseberg, a prominent mountain East of Highdale.

The adventurers assemble in the Mastiff's common room, sitting over a generous breakfast of eggs, sausage and roasted spiced apples as Viktor explains his intentions.

"Simple enough," he says in his grave rumble.  "We'll backtrack the brutes as far as we can and see if there are any more.  If we don't find anything before about the fourth hour we'll come back here.  Is there anything you want to gather before we go?"

*For more info on the red mastiff, go to http://home.comcast.net/~jim.ade/ilium/HeirsOfEmpire.html and search for Red Mastiff


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2006)

"Nay Goodmaster, I am ready to venture forth and wreak terrible vengeance upon thine enemies" the elf says in a flowery speech "Actually, let's go and kick some arse" she shouts as she sallies forth leaving a bemused Viktor standing midst Inn.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 20, 2006)

"Ah... the chill in me bones sharpens the blood."  Sirius grins, armored and ready for a day on the hunt, although they'll probably hear him coming a mile away compared to your normal stealthy tracker.  He doesn't care.

"Lead the way lass," the dwarf says to Ery.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 20, 2006)

"Right then," Viktor says with a grim smile.  "Let's go."  Viktor, the four adventurers and and a few local volunteers make their way into the forest and start backtracking the fathach along the lake shore.  The tracking isn't difficult near Highdale and even those without much experience at it see signs of the giants' passage.  Viktor, however, easily keeps to their trail even when it crosses the streams and rocky slopes leading ever upward into the mountains to the East of the town.  

Just before noon, the party comes upon some of the fathach's handiwork.  A cottage near the treeline is found burned out and nearly flattened to the ground.  A few families live out here, far from Highdale's protective walls, to hunt game and gather the forest's other bounty.  This family seems to have been unlucky enough to be in the giants' path.  Their modest belongings are scattered across the rocky ground, trampled under oversized boots.  As the group spreads out to search through the ruins, Girble is surprised to find [SBLOCK=For Girble]A fathach lying dead, covered with a piece of the cottage's collapsed roof.[/SBLOCK]Of the family members themselves there is at first no sign.  That changes when one of the men comes running up to Viktor to report, but can't form words to describe what he's found in the well...

Erethinol, meanwhile, is searching the the site as well and her sharp eyes note something the others had missed.[SBLOCK=For Erethinol]While the entire area is a mess, one thing seems to be missing:  There is almost no food from either the house or the small shed that stands open nearby.[/SBLOCK]

The trail leads on from the homestead yet further up into the mountains.  Viktor turns to Sirius and Lucas, who happen to be nearby.  "It looks like they came straight down out of the high mountains."  He shakes his head in dismay.  "We don't have the equipment or supplies to go up there.  Not at this time of year."  He takes a long drink from his waterskin and looks up toward the nearby lofty peaks, where snow has already begun to creep down the mountainside.  He shakes his head and says sardonically, "Maybe there really is a giants' pass."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 20, 2006)

"Mountains be home to many mysteries, me kin know that plenty well.  A giant's pass is not as unlikely as the myths of it say, they be hard-skinned and thick-skulled brutes compared to common folk."  Sirius says to Viktor, "a trek to the mountains would remind me o' home, so will bashin' more giants."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 21, 2006)

"Have you noticed that there is almost no food in the shed or the ruins?" Ery says to her companions once they have gathered again after their search "Could mean two things I guess, the giants took all the food or the family that lived here managed to escape and take their supplies with them?"


----------



## Ilium (Jul 21, 2006)

To Sirius, Viktor replies, "I hope you'll have the chance.  If there are more of these giants around we have to make sure they can't do this to anyone else."



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Have you noticed that there is almost no food in the shed or the ruins?" Ery says to her companions once they have gathered again after their search "Could mean two things I guess, the giants took all the food or the family that lived here managed to escape and take their supplies with them?"




Viktor, having received the reports of his men, says grimly, "The family didn't escape.  It looks like the giants killed them and threw the remains in the well.  Once we get back to town I'll come out with some men to recover them for proper burial."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 25, 2006)

Sirius grips his axe tighter at the mention of what happened to the families.  "Let's go... I've no urge to wait for another family to end like this."


----------



## Ilium (Jul 25, 2006)

Viktor replies, "All right, we'll keep after them.  Maybe we can find some blankets and things in the remains of the house, here.  You men," he says to the guards who have accompanied you.  "Give me any food you have.  Then search the house for blankets and heavy coats.  I'm sure the folks who lived here wouldn't mind us borrowing them under the circumstances."  As the men move to comply, Viktor assembles the gathered supplies before him.  Though there isn't much, those of you who have traveled in mountains before think it will be sufficient for a couple of days as long as you ration and and don't run into seriously bad weather or try to go toward the mountain peaks.

OOC: Waiting for Jdvn1 to pipe up with his fathach discovery before moving on...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Sirius grips his axe tighter at the mention of what happened to the families.  "Let's go... I've no urge to wait for another family to end like this."



"Indeed let us be off from this place, I'm eager to teach these giants a few lessons that they won't soon forget"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2006)

"Yes" Ery sniffs, deeply affected by the fate of the farmer and his family "We should enact our vengeance" she growls her delicate hands wiping tears from her cheeks and her voice taking on a steely hardness.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 28, 2006)

OOC: A little NPC action for Girble here.  I know Jdvn1 is around, but I don't think we should wait any longer.  Jdvn1: feel free to countermand anything I do and I'll be glad to edit.

Viktor looks up from organizing supplies and asks, "Where has your priestly friend gone?"  As the others look around, they spy Girble propping up a piece of the fallen ceiling and clambering under.  He emerges a moment later as the others gather around carrying what looks at first to be a battered dinner plate on a chain.  As he spreads it on the ground, though, it becomes apparent that it is in fact an oversized necklace.  On the medallion is depicted in crude bas-relief a humanoid figure standing on the piled bodies of smaller humanoids.  The standing figure holds a sword in one hand and beams of some kind radiate from the other.

"What do you make of this," he asks.  "There's a dead fathach under this piece of roof, and it was wearing this.  Also seemed to have better clothing that the rest."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 28, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> OOC: A little NPC action for Girble here.  I know Jdvn1 is around, but I don't think we should wait any longer.  Jdvn1: feel free to countermand anything I do and I'll be glad to edit.
> 
> Viktor looks up from organizing supplies and asks, "Where has your priestly friend gone?"  As the others look around, they spy Girble propping up a piece of the fallen ceiling and clambering under.  He emerges a moment later as the others gather around carrying what looks at first to be a battered dinner plate on a chain.  As he spreads it on the ground, though, it becomes apparent that it is in fact an oversized necklace.  On the medallion is depicted in crude bas-relief a humanoid figure standing on the piled bodies of smaller humanoids.  The standing figure holds a sword in one hand and beams of some kind radiate from the other.
> 
> "What do you make of this," he asks.  "There's a dead fathach under this piece of roof, and it was wearing this.  Also seemed to have better clothing that the rest."




"Holy symbol?  'haps that one was a priest o' sorts."  Sirius comments.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 29, 2006)

ooc: Sounds good to me, except... aren't I the K(Religion) guy? +7 to find out what the deity is, if any?

Girble tries to take stock of the evidence, "So there's giants suddenly leaving their homes, and eating food... I suppose something happened to their food source on the other side of the mountains. But that doesn't explain the supposed dead giant priest. Is there a giant predator?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 31, 2006)

"All good questions friend Girble" Ery says her voice gaining strength "I can't see us answering those questions here though and the trail gets cold. Was there naught else on the giant of interest?"


----------



## Ilium (Jul 31, 2006)

OOC: Actually Girble does not recognize the medallion as a holy symbol.  Of course he's not that familiar with obscure giant religions, except to note that some fathach apparently believe in the return of mighty leaders who will one day drive the scourge of humanity from their ancestral lands (i.e. pretty much everywhere).

And this Fathach's demise isn't actually that much of a mystery.  He seems to have a couple of arrow wounds, but his skull was crushed when part of the house fell on him.  Apparently he wasn't up on his Knowledge(architecture). 

In addition to the medallion, he was wearing what appears to be actual leather armor (as opposed to just hides) and carrying a wicked-looking Large heavy mace (with which he apparently removed the main support of the house...).

Viktor nods at Ery's observation.  "Yes, the light is fleeting and we don't know how far we'll have to go.  If everyone is ready, let's depart."  He sends his men back to town to bring a recovery team the next day and the hunters resume the trail.  The rest of the afternoon passes quickly and with little conversation as everyone strives to keep pace with the rangy constable.  He occasionally dismounts* and checks the trail, but seems to have little trouble following it until the light begins to fade.  Finally Viktor shakes his head and says, "If we try to go any further, we'll miss the trail in the dark.  I suggest we find a decent spot to camp and continue in the morning."  As the others look around, they can finally take the time to appreciate the view.  To the West, as the sun sinks over the horizon, the kingdom of Osserik is spread out like an immense patchwork quilt.  The farmlands and orchards around nearby Highdale, then the rough foothill country and beyond that, nearly lost against the sunset, the rolling plains of Montcliffe.  To the East, the Slayworth mountains now tower overhead, a brooding presence, reminding them all of the mountains' fierce reputation.

Viktor says, "That hollow there looks good for a camp.  Should be sheltered from the wind and I don't think it will rain tonight."

*We never actually said everybody was mounted, but I can't see you all going off to track giants on foot.  Especially Girble, who would otherwise be left behind.
So tell me who (or if) you want to set up watches, or if there is anything else you want to do before night falls in earnest.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 31, 2006)

"Yes let's set up camp there then, when everyone is ready to turn in for the night I'll create an extradimensional space, so we can rest thru the night in relative safety"

*OOC: Lets assume that's it's SOP for Lucas to cast Rope Trick( Lasts for 10 hours) most nights as a way of protecting the group, we can also assume that we set up a mock camp as well, so if anyone decided to creep up on us, we have the element of surprise.

If everyone is okay with this, then Lucas will cast Rope Trick 5' above the camp site.*


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 1, 2006)

"I hate these things."  Sirius says dismounting with a clank of his armor and a huff.  "It ain't natural, now a tusker, that's a proper mount."

"So, up in that hole you call a safe resting spot then?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

ooc: Can I assume there's an appropriately sized mount for Girble?

Unused to riding mounts at all, Girble puts a lot of effort into a controlled fall off of his mount. He swings his legs over to one side, turns around, and lowers himself to the ground abruptly. He looks silly, but he keeps his composure. "No, certainly not proper mounts." He looks around the campsite, "Could someone help me with my armor?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 2, 2006)

Ery spends the journey snickering at Girble's discomfort and showing off her abilities by standing in the saddle, springing from horseback to the ground and back again and falling from the horse, tucking into a ball, rolling between the feet of Girble's horse and then doing a running remount onto her own mare.

"I still feel uncomfortable leaving the horses out here by themselves" she says as they prepare the camp "Any chance you could work on a spell that will accommodate our horses as well Lucas?" she asks teasingly.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 2, 2006)

OOC
Jdvn1: we had a big discussion before the database crash in which you were trying to find a mount.  I don't remember what came out of it, but I think you ended up with a "small warhorse" because Girble refused to refer to it as a pony. 

I am again swamped at work and won't get an IC post in today, but should be able to tomorrow.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm swamped again, but I hate to go into the week-end without posting, so...

The group tend their horses and soon the beasts are all properly rubbed down, fed, watered and hobbled.  Lucas makes the familiar mystic passes and the knotted rope he carries for this purpose climbs into the air.  The end seems to bend around a corner in a way that makes one's eyes water to follow and it goes slack, hanging from nothing.

Viktor seems somewhat dubious about such lodgings but says nothing.  However, he does agree with Ery about the horses.  "I've never seen a horse that could climb a rope," he observes, "but we should have someone on watch to mind them anyway.  Giants aside, there are plenty of bears and blur cats in these mountains that would love a nice bit of horse."  He begins to clear a spot for a small fire and offers, "I'll take first watch if you'd like."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 5, 2006)

"That sounds like a good idea." Girble helps Viktor with the fire, "Say, how fresh are those tracks we're following? I'd hate to start a fire with giants in the vicinity."


----------



## Ilium (Aug 6, 2006)

Viktor looks at the hobbit appraisingly.  "An astute question.  I'd guess they came through here about three days ago.  I don't see any sign that there have been others about besides those we've seen."  He strikes a spark into the tinder he's prepared and blows into it briefly until small flames spring up.  Then he and Girble arrange a few sticks over it.  "Even so, I agree we should keep the fire small and discreet.  But it's going to get cold tonight and whoever is on watch will need the warmth."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 7, 2006)

Ery sighs "I hate watch" she says with a note of resignation in her voice "Don't suppose any of you big, strong boys will do my watch for me? I'll give you a back rub" she says teasingly.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 8, 2006)

GARGH!  Had a nice post written and it vanished into the ether!  Oh, well.

A resounding silence greets Ery's suggestion and everyone gets to work setting up camp.  Less than an hour later the horses are all tended and the hunters have eaten a spare dinner.  Viktor bids the others good night as they shuck their armor and climb up into the extradimensional space.  Each quickly falls to sleep, tired from the day's exertions and lulled by Viktor's deep baritone as he absently sings an old Osserian folk song to himself.

The frigid night passes quietly.  The stars blaze so brightly in the moonless sky, one can almost read by their light.  The only thing of note to happen is that at one point during her watch Ery's keen ears detect something large moving in the trees some distance away.  The horses stamp and snort nervously for a moment, their breath forming clouds in the still night air.  But then the creature, whatever it was, moves away before she really has a chance to decide what to do.

In the morning, the group share a Spartan breakfast before getting back on the trail.  Frost rimes the grass and rocks, and Viktor notes, "If we get moving at least we'll be a little warmer."

Let me know about any changes in spells prepared, etc. and what you might want to do beyond the obvious.  Believe or not something might happen soon!


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 9, 2006)

"Nothing like the cold, teeth-shattering hard tack of a good breakfast," Sirius barks spitting out an overly resilient bit of hard tack.  "Ain't right... bloody horses..." he murmers complaints at the animals and the very prospect of having to deal with them, eventually mounting up.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 9, 2006)

Ery hums to herself as she kicks her horse into a trot, scouting the way ahead.

OOC: maybe about 50' in front of the others.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Girble puts on his armor, with some help (anyone helping him), "Oh, it's only a little chilly." He gets on his mighty steed and trots with the party, toward the back.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok, make any spell changes on your character sheet.  Lord_Raven's away for a bit, so we'll leave his spells as-is.  

Viktor shakes his head a bit at Sirius' obvious discomfort with riding.  "It's not the horse's fault, you know," he says.  His voice is even but a twinkle of amusement lurks in his eyes.  He then looks up the steep slope you've been climbing.  "If this gets any rougher we'll end up walking anyway," he observes.

The group gets underway and makes slow progress up the steep winding trail.  Soon the rocky terrain is softened by snow cover as the group leaves the tree line behind.  Within a couple of hours, Viktor's words prove prophetic as the trail gets too steep and rough for even girble's surefooted pony small horse.  

About Noon, the chill wind is whipping around the heroes and swirling ice crystals into the air.  The brilliant sun reflects off the white and grey landscape forcing everyone to nearly shut their eyes against the glare.  Suddenly, Girble spies something odd as he trudges up the trail.
[SBLOCK=Girble]You spot (Spot check 14+5=19) a couple of people huddled against a tall rock outcropping a couple hundred feet up the trail.  You squint a little and the scale imposes itself on you.  They're very BIG people.  Looks like more fathach.  Where they are is a narrow spot where the trail is even steeper than usual.  It doesn't look like they've spotted you yet.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

"Hold on." Girble looks through the ice crystals--it's getting cold up here, but Girble can see plainly enough. "Fathach ahead. There are at least two behind that outcropping overe there." He draws his morningstar, and looks for a  place to tie his stallion for now.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 13, 2006)

Listening to Girbles words Lucas begins to rub his hands in excitement and whispers to the others "Okay I'm going to release my two stored spells, so for the next 10 hours you're going to magically protected from ranged attacks as well as having your defences bolstered slightly" turning to Viktor "The others are familiar with these spells, but you'd best be aware that you won't be immune to ranged attacks, rather my spell will act as a buffer and absorb some of the damage intended for you, also be aware that the spell can only absorb so much damage before it is spent, but you'll be able to tell once it's gone"

OOC: At the beginning of the day Lucas cast Endure Elements (24 hour duration) on everyone thru the weave, so we're all protected from the extremes in temperature, also Lucas is releasing his Greater Mage Armour (+6 Armour bonus) and Protection from Arrows (DR 10/ magic, absorbs up to 100 points of damage) spells from the weave.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 14, 2006)

Ery follows Girble's lead and secures her mount "Nice spotting" she says to Girble "so how are we going to handle this, frontal assault?" she grins. Hearing Lucas' chants, and feeling his magical powers flowing over her body, the lithe female elf nods her head and winks at the spellcaster in thanks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Girble puffs his chest out a bit. "Thanks, Ery." He knows spotting usually isn't his strong point. Those are some pretty big guys, though. He brandishes his morningstar and casts two spells (_Bull's Strength_ and _Bless_). "Of _course_ 'frontal assault'--what else would we do?"

Once everyone else is ready, he'll join the run to the ogres--though he'll probably lag behind.

ooc: Duration 10 minutes each.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 21, 2006)

Ery starts to move forward, trying to position herself for a surprise attack on the ogres by using the shadows and the cover provided by the natural song of the mountains.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 21, 2006)

Ery attempts to move surreptitiously among some tumbled boulders while the rest of the team rushes ahead on horseback.  The fathach seem momentarily taken aback by the sudden appearance of this motley collection of riders and stand dumbstruck for a moment.  Then one of them shouts fiercely to someone behind him.  The riders all see a third ogre dart out from behind the rocks, running further up the trail.  Another hundred feet or so in the direction he is running, the trail goes around a bend and is hidden from view.  Meanwhile both remaining ogres lift wicked-looking spears and let fly.  

Apparently they've judged Sirius the greatest threat (or the easiest target) since they both shoot at him.  One spear goes wide, sailing out into the rock field.  The other strikes true, though, rocking the doughty dwarf in his saddle.
[SBLOCK=Sirius' numbers]The spear (a Large javelin, actually) does 11 damage, but 10 of those go away due to Lucas' spell, so Sirius takes just 1 point.[/SBLOCK]

Ok, on the surprise round the main party covers 50 feet on horseback.  150 feet to go to reach the fathach.  Ery moves 30 feet (normal move speed imposing a -5 on Hide checks) but she can't tell if she's been spotted yet. 

In the first regular round, I've assumed everybody is just full-moving to close distance.  The party covers another 100 feet (50 feet from the standing ogres now) while the fathach throw their spears.  Initiatives are:

Girble: 15 + 5 = 20
Ogre 1 (running up the trail): 19
Sirius: 10 + 1 = 11 (arbitrarily bumped to 12 to break tie with Lucas)
Lucas: 5 + 6 = 11
Ogre 2 (Attacking): 10
Viktor: 9
Ery: 4 + 4 = 8
Ogre 3 (Attacking): 3

Ery covers another 60 feet, but she's falling behind.  The fleeing ogre covers 40 feet.  So it looks like this:
Bend in the trail
---60 feet---
Fleeing Ogre
---40 feet---
Standing ogres (They are blocking the trail, by the way)
---50 feet---
Main party
---60 feet---
Ery
---90 feet---
Ery's lonely horse

Remember that you can fast-dismount with a DC 20 Ride check and if you fail the only consequence is that it takes a Move action.  I note that Lucas is actually a pretty good rider, but anybody can try it.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 22, 2006)

"Damn this isn't going how I'd hoped" Ery spits as she darts out of cover and races back down the trail to her waiting horse. Loosening it's bridle from where it had been looped she stands ready to mount and ride up the trail after her companions as quickly as she can "I hope they can hold on without me" she pants out of breath "They always seem to get into trouble when I'm not around".


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 22, 2006)

Seeing the fleeing Ogre Lucas deft reins in his horse, focussing on the Ogre Lucas speaks spidery words of magic, with a languid flick of his wrist he sends five glowing bolts of energy after the Ogre, and watches in satisfaction as they home in on their target and slam into it's back.  "Going for reinforcement eh, well not if I can help it" 

* AC 21, HPs 41/41, cast Sudden Maximised Magic Missile for 25 points of damage.
Active Spell Effect: Endure Elements, Greater Mage Armour, Prot from Arrows (DR 10/ magic, 100 points remaining) *


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Girble points past the running ogre, "Well, that wall should definitely slow him down for a bit, Lucas. Have fun with that." Girble casts a _Wall of Stone_ as he closes the distance to the ogres.

ooc: Well, I _want_ to cast while riding, and dismount at the end, but I'm not very good with mounted rules. If I can't do all that, I'll just cast. I have a +15 Concentration.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2006)

Sirius growls at the scratch in his armor, "Ye'll pay fer tha'!"  Prepping himself high in the saddle as best he could, he hefted his shield and axe, the reigns wrapped loosely in one hand, he urges his mount pounding down upon the nearest fathach.









*OOC:*


Going to charge with Power Attack for 6, +12 (1d10+13, 19-20/x3)


----------



## Ilium (Aug 28, 2006)

Girble jogs his mount forward.  Long years of practice serve him well as he easily accounts for the horse's motions in his spellcasting.  A hundred feet up the trail, the rocks on either side suddenly seem to stretch and grow, forming a seamless wall blocking the way.  Girble points past the running ogre, "Well, that wall should definitely slow him down for a bit, Lucas. Have fun with that."[SBLOCK=Girble's Numbers]The Concentration check is only DC 15, and Girble has a +15 modifier.  No roll necessary. The wall is 15 feet wide and just over 15 feet tall.[/SBLOCK]The fleeing fathach pulls up short, just stopping himself against the wall with his hands.  He looks about in confusion for a moment, then leaps up and grabs the top of the wall with his huge, gnarled hands.  He begins trying to scramble over the top.

As he struggles, Lucas speaks spidery words of magic, with a languid flick of his wrist he sends five glowing bolts of energy after the Ogre, and watches in satisfaction as they home in on their target and slam into it's back. "Going for reinforcement eh, well not if I can help it," he says.  The fathach roars in rage and pain, but doesn't release his grip on the wall.[SBLOCK=Lucas' Numbers]Again no need to roll Concentration for riding and casting at the same time.  Damage on the magic missile: only 14 points.[/SBLOCK]
Sirius growls at the scratch in his armor, "Ye'll pay fer tha'!" Prepping himself high in the saddle as best he could, he hefted his shield and axe, the reigns wrapped loosely in one hand, he urges his mount pounding down upon the nearest fathach.  He pulls back and hews the larger giant with a mighty swing as it fumbles for the club lying at its feet.[SBLOCK=Sirus' Numbers]Attack roll 8+12 = 20, a hit (but only just!).  Damage roll 3+13 = 16.[/SBLOCK]The creature staggers a moment but quickly recovers.  It roars and shakes in a furious rage.  But its immense club swings wild and succeeds only in smashing a chunk from a nearby boulder, sending rock chips and the smell of pulverized stone into the air.

The other fathach gets its weapon as well, but has no better luck hitting the doughty dwarf warrior.

Ery runs up just in time to join Viktor and Girble at the edge of the melee.  Viktor dismounts and draws his blade.

OOC: Busy round.  Ery (on foot), Viktor (dismounted) and Girble (still mounted?) are just outside the ogres' reach.  Lucas, I assume, is about 10 feet behind them, staying out of melee range but with all three giants within easy casting range.

One ogre is a single full-round action from getting over the wall.  The other two are engaged in melee with Sirius.  Note that one of these (the one Sirius hit) is noticably bigger and badder than the other two.  Actions?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 28, 2006)

*Sirius (AC 30, 34 vs. giants; HP 136/137)*

Sirius drops from the back of his mount assuming a powerful defensive posture and striking out at the over-sized Fathach.  "What ya think ye wee gnat o' a twig 's gonna hurt?"









*OOC:*


Activating Defensive Stance: +2 Str, +4 Con, +2 res. bonus to saves, +4 dodge bonus to AC; Duration 9 rounds; PA for 3 Full Attack +15/+10 waraxe (1d10 + 11, 19-20/x3)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Lucas' Numbers]Again no need to roll Concentration for riding and casting at the same time.  Damage on the magic missile: only 14 points.[/SBLOCK]



[sblock=Ilium]Lucas cast a 'Sudden Maximised' Magic Missile, so he did 25 points of damage.   [/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Girble, not wanting the ogre to escape, attemps to knock him down, "Oh, come _on_, you big wimp!" He concentrates and calls upon divine energies to create a column of divine flame. He then attempts to dismount, ready to engage in melee combat.

ooc: DC 20 Reflex for half, 10d6 damage
[sblock]Flame Strike
Evocation [Fire]
Level: 	Clr 5, Drd 4, Sun 5, War 5
Components: 	V, S, DF
Casting Time: 	1 standard action
Range: 	Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Area: 	Cylinder (10-ft. radius, 40 ft. high)
Duration: 	Instantaneous
Saving Throw: 	Reflex half
Spell Resistance: 	Yes

A flame strike produces a vertical column of divine fire roaring downward. The spell deals 1d6 points of damage per caster level (maximum 15d6). Half the damage is fire damage, but the other half results directly from divine power and is therefore not subject to being reduced by resistance to fire-based attacks. [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 1, 2006)

Ery races forward and attempts to tumble between the two fathach that block the way to the wall. If she is successful she will race the remaining distance to the ogre climbing the wall, leap onto its back and surprise it with a sneak attack.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 1, 2006)

Posting a partial round because something has happened that will probably cause Ery to change action.  Also haven't heard from Lord_Raven yet this round, right?

Girble shouts, *"Oh, come on, you big wimp!"* He concentrates and calls upon divine energies to create a column of divine flame, which reduces the fathach to a charred cinder before he can even scream. He then dismounts and prepares to close with the remaining foes.

Sirius drops from the back of his mount assuming a powerful defensive posture and striking out at the over-sized Fathach. *"What ya think ye wee gnat o' a twig 's gonna hurt?"* he asks in the gutteral dialect used by giantkin.  He takes a single mighty swing at his towering foe striking a mighty blow.  The enraged creature seems to be only further angered by this affront.
[SBLOCK=Sirius' Numbers]Ride roll to quick-dismount: 9.  No go.  So Sirius spends a move action dismounting.  Then he assumes Defensive stance and attacks.  Attack roll 16+15 = 31, a hit.  Damage roll 7+11 = 18 points.  He's taken 34 points of damage so far and still looking fairly frisky.[/SBLOCK]

Still to go (in this order):
Lucas
Big, Bad Ogre
Viktor
Ery
Slightly Smaller, nervous-looking ogre


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 4, 2006)

Seeing her target burst into flame Ery changes her plan and instead attacks the closest fathach with furious, murderous intent.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 12, 2006)

Lucas seems content to let the others have there, holding a wand in his right hand he taps it against his chin as he watches events unfold.

OOC: If anyone looks like the're in trouble Lucas will use his wand of magic missilies to help out.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 12, 2006)

Lucas seems content to let the others have their fun, holding a wand in his right hand he taps it against his chin as he watches events unfold.

The bigger fathach roars, flecks of foam spraying from his gaping mouth and brings his club to bear on Sirius, who has wounded him twice.  Sirius wards off one blow, but another strikes him squarely in the shoulder, shaking the doughty dwarf but not bowing him.
_One miss and one hit for the ogre, damage 22 points_

Viktor moves to attack the other fathach, darting inside its guard and lunging with his sword, but its point is turned aside by the fathach's thick hide.
Viktor provokes an AoO because the ogre has reach.  The AoO misses, but so does Viktor's attack.

Ery leaps to the side of Viktor's foe, trying to get past him, but the brute is blocking the path too well.  Instead she simply strikes at his arm, drawing a line of red across it.
[SBLOCK=Ery's Numbers]I figure Ery would try to set up a flank by tumbling through the ogre's space.  Tumble roll is a 1, failure.  That leaves time for only a single attack: Attack roll 8+13=21 a hit.  Damage roll 5+5=10.  He's still up, but definitely looks worried.[/SBLOCK]
Casting a quick look behind him, Ery's opponent sees retreat cut off.  In desperation he roars and charges straight at her, clearly attempting to simply run over her to escape.  Ery takes a quick cut at the charging behemoth without effect.

Ogre executing an overrun.  Ery's AoO misses, as does Viktor's (bad dice).  Will Ery attempt to stop the charging ogre, or let him by?


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 13, 2006)

Ery, not feeling like stopping 1000lbs of screaming fathach nimbly steps aside as the ogre runs past. "Oh no, my horse" she yells as she realises the behemoth is running back down the trail towards it "Quick Victor, let's mount up and get after that thing" she cries as she races to Victor's horse.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 21, 2006)

Ok, I'm finally posting and I see I forgot to ask for actions.  We're back at the top of the order, so I'll just assume Girble and Sirius continue to battle the enraged fathach while Ery and Viktor take off after the fleeing one.

Girble scurries under the fathach's whistling club and swings his mace for the great brute's knee.  He connects once, solidly.  The fathach, having seen what girble did to his fellow, looks visibly relieved to get away with no more than a deep bruise.
[SBLOCK=Girble's Numbers]5 foot step and 2 attacks.  Attack roll 9+8 = 17, a hit (barely).  Damage roll 5-1+2=6.  Second attack roll 5+3=8, miss.  That's 40 points the ogre's taken so far and he doesn't look too stressed.[/SBLOCK]

Sirius, his feet planted wide and his shield held before him, strikes twice quickly at their foe, gashing its thigh and arm deeply, but the slavering creature keeps fighting!
[SBLOCK=Sirius' numbers]Attack roll 15+15=30, hit!  Damage 8+11=19.  Second attack 12+10=22, hit!  Damage 4+11=15.  That's 34 points for a total of 74 he's taken so far.  Still scrappy, though![/SBLOCK]

Lucas decides he's more worried about having an enemy loose than he is about Girble and Sirius' ability to handle their opponent, levels his wand at the fleeing fathach and releases 5 searing bolts of arcane power.  The travel by different, circuitous routes at different speeds and all arrive at the fathach's back simultaneously.  The giant stumbles but doesn't quite fall, though he looks badly wounded.

[SBLOCK=Lucas' numbers]Total damage for the 5 magic missiles: 15.  And this time it's not maximized! [/SBLOCK]

The lone immense fathach continues trying to rid himself of Sirius.  One blow glances off the dwarf's gleaming shield, but another connects solidly, nearly driving him off his feet.

One hit from the ogre, doing 25 points of damage.  That's 47 points of damage Sirius has taken so far, out of 117, so he's definitely feeling a little harried.

Viktor races down the path after the fathach, nearly, but not quite, catching him.

Ery bounds to Viktor's horse and mounts up, just getting the recalcitrant beast pointed in the right direction.
[SBLOCK=Ery's Numbers]Ride check to quick-mount: 5.  Not even close.  So Ery spends a move action getting to the horse and another getting on.[/SBLOCK]

I need actions from everyone for next round.  I assume Ery will begin pursuit.  We'll be using the Hot Pursuit rules from Adamant which I will be glad to summarize in the OOC thread if you're not familiar with them.  They rock.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 22, 2006)

ooc: Remember we're all Blessed and I'm Bull's Strengthed. That makes my attacks...
+11/+6, 1d6*+*1. So, a little more to hit and a little more damage.  The running fathach still has a wall in his path, right? Am I close enough to get to Sirius and cure him? If not, I'll 5' and attack to cure him next round. If so, I'm burning my _Magic Vestment_ to cast a CSW (3d8+10 hp).

"Beware the power of the small ones!"


----------



## Ilium (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok, I forgot the bless and bull's strength.  I'll add two points of damage, but the miss is still a miss (lousy roll).  The running fathach is a different one than was running before.  You incinerated the first one who tried to run.  This one ran through Erethinol's space and is fleeing back the way you guys came.  You are definitely close enough to cure Sirius, but you'll be inside the fathach's reach.  I assume you'll cast defensively?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 22, 2006)

ooc: Oh, I didn't realize he was running the _other_ way. Thank goodness we have Viktor over there. Yes, I'll cast defensively (since I can automatically do it). I figured the second attack was still a miss, but remembering we're all Blessed might come in handy anyway...

"Ery, warn Viktor and the others if you can--maybe they can make a wall!"


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 24, 2006)

Ery whips at the horses flanks urging it after the fleeing behemoth.

OOC: I have Hot Pursuit but haven't used it in an age.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 27, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ery whips at the horses flanks urging it after the fleeing behemoth.
> 
> OOC: I have Hot Pursuit but haven't used it in an age.



Ok, I'll handle the rules bits and you just tell me what you want to do.  I assume you're planning to try to close distance this round.  You're currently at Close range, so there are minor penalties to ranged attacks, etc.  Terrain is Close and the Surface is Unsteady.  YOu have a +1 Speed Modifier because the horse is faster than the ogre.  Viktor has a -1.

Girble slides next to Sirius and slaps the dwarf heartily on the back, channelling Yondalla's power to bolster his friend.
[SBLOCK=Girble's Numbers]Cure Serious Wounds damage healed: 25 points!  Sirius is back up to 95 HP.  Nary a scratch on him.[/SBLOCK]

Sirius swings his axe with renewed vigor, striking the fathach twice in quick succession, the second blow cleaving the brute's heart and it goes down without a sound.

[SBLOCK=Sirius' numbers]First attack 17+15=34, hit.  Damage roll 10+11=21.  Second attack 13+10=23, another hit.  Damage roll 5+11=16.  He's all done.[/SBLOCK]
Viktor runs off in pursuit of the fleeing ogre, but can't seem to make up any ground.  
Ery, having mounted up, whips at the horse's flanks urging it after the fleeing behemoth.
[SBLOCK=Ery's numbers]No obstacles come up this round.  Ery chooses the Close maneuver, which means a Ride check opposed by the ogre's Str check (to run fast).  Ery rolls a 17 + 4 (Dex) + 1 (Speed Modifier) = 22, easily beating the ogre so she closes to Point Blank.[/SBLOCK]
But the fathach looks over his shoulder and puts on a burst of speed and the pursuit continues.
Ogre chooses Lengthen maneuver.  Rolls a total of 12 with his modifier, while Ery rolls only a 10 (roll of 5 + 5) so the distance goes back to Close.  However since Viktor failed to close and also loses this contest, his distance is now Medium.  He's being left behind.

New round.  Actions?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Girble moves toward the fleeing ogre, pulling out his sling to send a shot in his direction. "Oh, is the ogre afraid?"

ooc: 15' move toward ogre, draw sling while moving, attack +11 damage 1d3+1


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 2, 2006)

Ery urges the horse onto ever greater bursts of strength and speed.


----------



## Ilium (Oct 3, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ery urges the horse onto ever greater bursts of strength and speed.



OOC: I assume this means you choose the "Close" maneuver, trying to catch the ogre.  I'll do the chase round accordingly.

Girble hurls a stone from his sling.  The missile whistles past Ery's head and strikes the ogre solidly in the shoulder, but he doesn't slow.


			
				Girble's Numbers said:
			
		

> Attack roll 12+11=23, a hit.  Damage roll 2+1=3.




Ery urges her borrowed horse on, but can't seem to make up any ground as the ogre's long legs nimbly leap over boulders and he ducks under an overhanging rock that she must ride around.


			
				Ery's Numbers said:
			
		

> Ride roll 4 + 5 = 9.  Ogre's Strength check total is 15, so the Close maneuver fails.



Wincing from Girble's shot, the fathach desperately darts to the left, scrambling down a steep, scree-covered incline toward a lower part of the trail where it has switchbacked below.  Unfortunately the loose rocks slide out from under him and he tumbles rather noisily, showered and partly covered with loose stones in the process.  Once he hits bottom, some 25 feet below, he doesn't move.
OOC: Curse my lousy Balance roll!
All foes are down, and things return to the quiet that normally dominates this remote spot.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 8, 2006)

Ery slows the horse down and carefully makes her way to the ogres corpse, after a quick search she remounts and rides to her own horse. Returning to her companions with the two horses she grins "Well that was fun wasn't it? Let's keep going, we might find more of these things to fight"


----------



## Ilium (Jan 3, 2007)

Just as Ery finishes her optimistic statement, the air is torn by a horrible crashing noise.  It sounds as if the entire mountainside is moving, and looking quickly up the trail that doesn't seem to be far wrong.  An oddly well-focused landslide seems to be in progress as several tons of boulders and dirt pour down the trail from up around the blind corner.  The mini-avalanche would certainly strike the party were it not for the newly-formed stone wall blocking the way.

As the bulk of the slide slams into it, the stone wall cracks and slowly sags, but the slide's force is spent and only a few stray rocks escape over it to whistle dangerously by.  A small one actually glances across Viktor's hunched back and he curses long and loud.  But his injury is not nearly as serious as the logistical problem.  The trail is now blocked by loose rocks and boulders piled some 10 feet high, extending at least 30 or 40 feet long, around a blind curve in the trail.  After assessing the situation, and realizing that they are probably under observation and in a bad tactical position, the group withdraws.

They hold a brief discussion a quarter mile away and finally decide that they don't have the right provisions or prepared spells to attempt an assault on what seems to be a well-prepared foe in a strong defensive position.  Reluctantly, the begin the long trek back down the mountain to Highdale.

It's an unhappy band that reaches the town's northern gate well after sunset.  At least the air is a bit warmer here.  Viktor gives the necessary password to Warrin (the only gnome the company have met here in Highdale) and they trudge back to the Red Mastiff inn.

As they enter the common room, the mountaineers are surprised to find the place quite full, and many of the locals clamor for report of what happened.  Among the regulars, the returning group see several faces they've not seen before.

_OOC: Ok, yes, I know.  "You meet in a bar."  Live with it.   Seriously, this is the inn the party were staying at, and anyone else who is not a native of Highdale would likely be here as well.  In addition, the Mastiff sells the excellent ale brewed by Dorin, who is Simon the miller's wife.

Everyone feel free to post what you're doing either in the common room as the group arrives or, conversely, what you do when you come in.  We're finally on again!_


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2007)

At first glance, Alexandra Percival Howard Rammikin (technically the Third, though that had been passed to her brother when he was born) could pass for a somewhat "pretty" young boy in her short mousy hair cut in a 'pageboy' style, white shirt, brown trousers and vest, and grey-brown cap. She had the tall, thin, somewhat gangly physical proportions of a teenage boy too, and the spectacles perched atop her nose helped hide her lashes. Her cheeks clung desperately to the last roundness of childhood, and were spattered with an adorable constellation of freckles. When she smiled, which was often (if bemusedly), she had dimples. Her hands were long fingered, but her fingers had the delicate calluses common to those that worked on small crafts; clockwork, gemcutting, and the like.

She was sitting at a small wood table away from the hubbub at the center of the common room, in a corner that might have been dark except for the small white flame that licked up from a small iron bar sitting on the tabletop. Alex was nursing a mug of what was, by the absent grimace on her face, some of Dorin's famous ale. A bowl of stew was on her left side, an open book on her right. Her attention was focused on the book, even as she sipped at the ale.

Sitting on the table at her left, near the stew and, in fact, slurping greedily at the stew, was what looked like a tiny dragon, glittering in shades of blue and violet and all manner of hues in between. It was perhaps the size of a modest tabby, not counting its serpentine tail that curled off the table's edge and out of sight. Other objects were scattered between the dragonling and the book as well...strange, senseless contraptions of yellow copper and brass, of wire and coil and spring. Some of them glowed with unhealthy greenish eldritch gleams. Others twitched and spasmed like tiny dying animals, apparently of their own volition. Occasionally Alex would nudge one with a finger, watch it for a moment, and scribble a note into the margin of the book with a quill that had almost lost its feathering from use.

Though she takes little notice of the inn around her, astute observation shows that the dragonet is alert enough for two. Even as it gobbles at the stew, its tiny orange-gold eyes flick around the room, watching anyone who gets close, and focusing momentarily on anyone who passes through the door.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 4, 2007)

Kay'Nar has been fascinated by the goings on Alexandra 's table for some bit, and so he orders some elvish wine and heads over with both cups to see what can be seen.  


OOC FYI: 

Kay'nar Lellorn is a handsome 5'4" blonde haired with green eyes and two thin vetical stripes of blue war piant running down either side of his left eye. 

Kay'nar is a native as far as most in the Highdale region are concerned, although he was a wanderer who came into the area back around 70 years ago. He more or less settled down, and later founded an orphanage that periodically takes in youth in need. A combination of his impatiant nature and lack of funding (orphanges don't exactly pay for themselves ya know) has led Kay'nar back to an adventuring lifestyle over the last few decades.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2007)

The moment Kay'nar approaches her table, the little dragon perks its head up atop its long, snakey neck and peers at him intently. It doesn't seem hostile. Just...alert. Something in its manner projects not only the message, 'I see you,' but also, 'And I want you to see that I see you.'

The mage herself looks up as Kay comes closer and blinks at him from behind the round lenses of her spectacles; which have the odd effect of magnifying her eyes slightly, and making her look constantly wide-eyed. This is heightened by the fact that she actually is, in fact, a bit wide-eyed at the moment.

"Oh my...you really -are- coming. Uh...let me..." She starts brushing her little contraptions into a rucksack hanging from her right shoulder, and even starts dusting the table off with the sleeve of her shirt. "...sorry," she laments as she does, "I wasn't expecting...that is...I mean no one usually..."


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> The moment Kay'nar approaches her table, the little dragon perks its head up atop its long, snakey neck and peers at him intently. It doesn't seem hostile. Just...alert. Something in its manner projects not only the message, 'I see you,' but also, 'And I want you to see that I see you.'
> 
> The mage herself looks up as Kay comes closer and blinks at him from behind the round lenses of her spectacles; which have the odd effect of magnifying her eyes slightly, and making her look constantly wide-eyed. This is heightened by the fact that she actually is, in fact, a bit wide-eyed at the moment.
> 
> "Oh my...you really -are- coming. Uh...let me..." She starts brushing her little contraptions into a rucksack hanging from her right shoulder, and even starts dusting the table off with the sleeve of her shirt. "...sorry," she laments as she does, "I wasn't expecting...that is...I mean no one usually..."





Kay'nar laughs good naturedly, "Oh please don't brush those whatever they were away.  Quite interesting actually, and I like interesting.  On the other hand, who's and what is this fabulous creature (looks at the 'mini-dragon'.  For some reason something about him or her rings  a bell, but my memory is not what it used to be I fear."
  Atfter the table is clear he sits and gracefully places both cups in the center of the table and says, "It seems I brought some spare glassware too, although someone has had the audacity to fill them with strange elvish liquid.  Looks like the only way to fix that might be to drink them dry if you wish."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2007)

Alex's freckled cheeks redden as Kay sits down. For a moment she contemplates the cups, then quickly glances at the dragon. "Oh, of course, well, her name's Isis. She's a...I mean, she's what is -commonly- referred to as a pseudodragon, though I should point out that calling her that is a bit misleading, since she really is considered one of the true dragon fam..."

Alex trails off, abruptly realizing she's starting to babble. She looks at the cups again, and hesitantly picks one up.

"This looks pretty good though, anyway. Thanks very much." She holds out her non-cup holding hand. "I'm Alexandra, by the way."


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Alex's freckled cheeks redden as Kay sits down. For a moment she contemplates the cups, then quickly glances at the dragon. "Oh, of course, well, her name's Isis. She's a...I mean, she's what is -commonly- referred to as a pseudodragon, though I should point out that calling her that is a bit misleading, since she really is considered one of the true dragon fam..."
> 
> Alex trails off, abruptly realizing she's starting to babble. She looks at the cups again, and hesitantly picks one up.
> 
> "This looks pretty good though, anyway. Thanks very much." She holds out her non-cup holding hand. "I'm Alexandra, by the way."




Kay'nar says, "Psuedo Dragons.  Ah.. I think I remember seeing them in the woods so long ago (his face brightens as a memory returns)  Sorry, anyway, yes my name is Kay'nar I more or less run the Turned Leaf orphange, and adventure as well.  Although, some say running an orphange is an adventure itself, and one far more dangerous than a horde guarded by the fiercest dragon (looks at Isis and grins), they may be right."


----------



## Rino (Jan 5, 2007)

Bargulg walks in the Red Mastiff inn looking for a meal and a chat with possible new friend. he is a big guy, 5' 9'', but he has a friendly look in his lightbrown eyes. he has been traveling a lot these last few months, never stayed in a town very long. he walkes by the table with ALexandra and kay'nar and sees the elven wine and says in elvish
[sblock]would there be enough wine so a lost traveller like me could also get a glass, or does this lost traveller have to buy his own wine around here[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> Bargulg walks in the Red Mastiff inn looking for a meal and a chat with possible new friend. he is a big guy, 5' 9'', but he has a friendly look in his lightbrown eyes. he has been traveling a lot these last few months, never stayed in a town very long. he walkes by the table with ALexandra and kay'nar and sees the elven wine and says in elvish
> [sblock]would there be enough wine so a lost traveller like me could also get a glass, or does this lost traveller have to buy his own wine around here[/sblock]




Kay'nar nods and says back in common, "Well, we are all lost sometime, so pull up a chair and I will by you the first round.  By the way, this fair lady is Alexandra a great magister, that is Isis a dragon.  And, I am Kay'nar who is neither dragon, nor great magister, but who does have the notably redeeming quality of buying the drinks."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2007)

Alexandra beams a bit at the appellation of magister, even as she demurs, "Oh, I'm not really a magister, exactly. I mean, I've been trained in magic and so on, but magister specifically refers to those who follow a particular branch of wizarding. My focus is on magic as expressed through alchemy and engineered..."

She trails off and smiles, abashedly. "Sorry. Probably not interesting. But this wine is really good!" With those words, Alex offers her half full cup to the little dragon at her elbow. With a reproving look at Kal, it dips its head into the cup and slurps noisily.

Alex grins. "Isis likes it too."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 5, 2007)

"What luck!"

Girble throws up his hands, as he talks to the other people coming back from the mountains, mostly ignoring his annoyance for the rest as well. After all, _they_ had to deal with the failure too. But, Girble doesn't really care about that.

"Lucky for my wall, or we'd have all been smashed, but the rock slide in the first place?" He makes a sound that can only be described as annoyance. He looks at Ery, "And you didn't see if anything--or any_one_--had caused it, of course. I suppose it may have been intentional, but we didn't see anyone up on the mountain sides. Lucas, wouldn't you say that if anyone was up there, they'd have tried to help their fellow giants a bit earlier?"

He just shakes his head and stops a few steps coming in the door, looking at the full tavern--noticeably different from how he left it. Girble shakes his head again, and sits furiously at a table, ordering a plate of hot food. That might get him in a better mood.


----------



## Rino (Jan 5, 2007)

Bargulg pulls a chair "well, I'm Bargulg, and im not magicly trained or a dragon. the only training I had was in defending my family. that is also the reason why I am so far away from them. I wanted to learn more then just the traditional ways of fighting.


----------



## Ilium (Jan 5, 2007)

Alexandra, Bargulg and Kay'nar can't help but notice when the door opens and the band of volunteers who set out with the constable Viktor return.  Kay'nar knows that they set out several days ago backtracking a band of fathach* who had raided the mill outside of town.  He didn't accompany them since he was himself out of town when it happened, only returning the next day.  As the group noisily enters, they hear the heavily-armored halfling among them complaining loudly about their rotten luck.

Girble and Lucas: Ery and Sirius volunteer to get food and drink, since the busy common room is quite understaffed at the moment.  The two of you find the only remaining open table, which happens to be near one occupied by several unusual-looking folk you haven't seen before, as well as a small creature you initially take for a karmelisk** but quickly realize is instead an actual tiny dragon.  Such creatures are known in the south, within and near the remnant of the empire, but don't normally live in this area.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Blasco "The Wolverine"*

Unlike the rest of patrons, Blasco instead choose to enter the tavern via the back entrance reserved usually for bar maids and bar backs. It takes little effort for him to slip unnoticed past the busy eyes of tavern’s employees as he makes his way through the kitchen, past the bar and into the main room. He takes advantage of an empty table as he slips through the crowd and then smiles warmly as one bar maids comes over to takes his order. “Just a drink for me, thanks.”  He says politely as he flips her a few gold piece from inside his tunic. Continuing he says, “And make sure it’s from one of the aged barrels he keeps hidden in far left corner of the cellar.”

With that he sits wearily back in his chair and casually scans crowd as he again reaches into his tunic. This time he withdraws a worn and tattered piece of parchment with only the following message scribed on it. 

“We need help. Please come home.” 
         - Aunt Tella

Sighing, he folds the message back up and places it back into his tunic. His smile returns as the bar maid returns with his drink from the cellar below and as he sips the finely brewed ale he again wonders why he has returned.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 8, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> Bargulg pulls a chair "well, I'm Bargulg, and im not magicly trained or a dragon. the only training I had was in defending my family. that is also the reason why I am so far away from them. I wanted to learn more then just the traditional ways of fighting.




Kay'nar adds, "Well, I don't know about anything new, but you may have a chance to practice what you know, if your willing.  It seems something went.. well, perhaps lets say not as expected with a recent mission to defened Highdale from an incursion."


He turns to Girble at the next table and asks for confirmation purposes, "You had ummmm, a spot of trouble running them down?" 

And, offers up as a note, "I was not in town at the time...  But can help now if you would like some assistance?"  as he wiggles his fingers in a fakey arcane 'making with the zappies' way

FYI for the original crew kay'nar the elf has lived in the area for quite a while, runs an orphange, periodically adventures and is known to have fey powers."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 8, 2007)

Alex follows Kay'nar's gaze, and bestows an adorable smile on the other table, along with shy little wave.

"I'm really sorry things went badly for you. I'd be happy to help if I can. I'm fairly skilled with magic, and..." her face goes blank for a second, then brightens up like the sun coming out from behind clouds. "Oh! OH! Do you need another warrior? I can help with that too! Really! I mean, not me PERSONALLY, but...oh, it's complicated. Really though! If it's fighting you need, I can show you Max! He'll be perfect! No fathach would stand but a moment against him!"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 14, 2007)

The barmaid brings Girble his ale, first, as everyone knows frustrated Halflings just need alcohol. And, of course, Girble gets a _full_ pint (just not _filled_ the whole way, it creates quite the macho image).


> He turns to Girble at the next table and asks for confirmation purposes, "You had ummmm, a spot of trouble running them down?"
> 
> And, offers up as a note, "I was not in town at the time... But can help now if you would like some assistance?" as he wiggles his fingers in a fakey arcane 'making with the zappies' way





> "I'm really sorry things went badly for you. I'd be happy to help if I can.



The Halfling pauses mid-drink, the pint of ale raised with both hands to his mouth. Confused, he lowers it a bit, "You... weren't in town...?" He looks at the elf man and the human girl and puts down his mug.

"You see, the town's brewery was attacked by fathaches... a terrible crime by any standard, you know..." He trails off and looks at the odd duo. He certainly didn't expect to meet up with this sort of folk in small town like this. Of course, _he_ did about the same thing. "Yeah, we could use the help, I suppose. I'm not sure if there's another way through the mountains or if we have to scale the rocks... what skills do you have?"


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The Halfling pauses mid-drink, the pint of ale raised with both hands to his mouth. Confused, he lowers it a bit, "You... weren't in town...?" He looks at the elf man and the human girl and puts down his mug.
> 
> "You see, the town's brewery was attacked by fathaches... a terrible crime by any standard, you know..." He trails off and looks at the odd duo. He certainly didn't expect to meet up with this sort of folk in small town like this. Of course, _he_ did about the same thing. "Yeah, we could use the help, I suppose. I'm not sure if there's another way through the mountains or if we have to scale the rocks... what skills do you have?"




Kay'nar says, "Well the others can probably speak for themselves better than I.  But in short, Alexandra here is a potent magister, Bargulg seems to have all the makings of someone who kills bad things with weapons, and I am pretty good with fey powers like flying and zapping things.  Assuming, someone bufffed me, perhaps I could even air lift us all over the obstruction..."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2007)

"How big are the rocks?" Alexandra asks, still quite keen. "They'd have to be -huge- for Max not to be able to lift them. And he never gets tired!"

Next to her, on the table, the pretty little dragonling emits a resigned sigh.

Alex, meanwhile, bubbles cheerfully on. "I should explain a little. My main area of study has been thaumic resonances bound in material objects...not exactly -enchanted items- in the normal sense, but rather, spellcasting facillitated by the incorporation of resonant objects. Uh, and they're not material components or foci...this is a pretty esoteric form of magic, so far. It has its roots in...in alchemy, and, uh..."

She coughs, seeming to realize just then that she was perhaps overexplaining.

"Anyway, it led me kind of naturally to studying golems and construct making, and...that's what Max is. My creation. A type of construct that hasn't been seen since the fall of Illium." Now she grins proudly, and hastens on to say, "But besides that, I really am a decent wizard too!"


----------



## Rino (Jan 14, 2007)

Bargulg add to the conversation Perhaps they are small enough for me to lift them or push them out of the way


----------



## Ilium (Jan 16, 2007)

Ery returns to the table bearing both a glass of wine and a letter, which she is reading with great intensity.  She sits and after a moment says distractedly, "I have a note here from my cousin in the Dovewood.  He sends word that the Pannonian prince Andrik has sent orcs and fell beasts to steal my people's land."  She fixes the hobbit with a steely glare.  "I'm sorry, but I must go to them.  Immediately."

Sirius broods for a moment before replying.  "That's a long way for one flimsy elf to travel all by herself.  I'd better go with you."

_OOC @Fenris2: The Dovewood is an elven homeland to the south, on the edge of the inland sea.  Kay'nar was born in the imaginatively named Elvenwood, which is on the western edge of the kingdom you are currently in (Osserik).  All elves consider themselves kin, but the people of the Dovewood are not close kin to Kay'nar._


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Ery returns to the table bearing both a glass of wine and a letter, which she is reading with great intensity.  She sits and after a moment says distractedly, "I have a note here from my cousin in the Dovewood.  He sends word that the Pannonian prince Andrik has sent orcs and fell beasts to steal my people's land."  She fixes the hobbit with a steely glare.  "I'm sorry, but I must go to them.  Immediately."
> 
> Sirius broods for a moment before replying.  "That's a long way for one flimsy elf to travel all by herself.  I'd better go with you."




Kay'nar nods seeing the issue appears dealt with and says, "Ery, Sirius.  If it looks bad when you get there, send word and we will see what we can scrounge up for help here."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Girble shakes his head, "No, the problem is tactical, I think, as much as it is about terrain. If you tried moving the rocks it'd take a long time, and the fathaches on the other side would see us coming from a mile away. And, now they've likely increased their patrols. The fathaches might even have their own removing boulders, so they can continue to go through the mountain pass. Now, flying over would work, but more ideally, we'd just find another path."

He raises his mug to his face and lowers it again, glancing towards Viktor. "Well, I suppose we're really only tracking them down. They don't pose a threat to the town if they can't cross the mountain pass, but we'd still like to know how many of them there are and what their intentions are. Flying wouldn't be discreet at all, and we'd be targets for spells and ranged weapons."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Blasco "The Wolverine"*

Blasco walks up to the table of adventures and says, “Perhaps I could provide some assistance with that.” His takes a small pull of mug before offering a small bow. “These creatures, that have destroyed pass, where do they come from and who’s controlling them?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Girble turns abruptly, surprised to see yet another person eager to help. "Well, we don't _know_ that they caused the landslide, despite it's unfortunate positioning. Anyway, we don't know where, exactly, they come from except that it's probably just past the mountains. And, we don't know who, if anyone, is controlling them, as the point of the trip was reconnaissance."

He turns back to the others, "Oh, how rude I am. My name is Girble Dottywell, one of many divine hands of the generous deity Yondalla." He nods his head in greeting. "And, thanks to the graces of Yondalla, my morningstar is a force to be reckoned with."

edit: changed to fix color consistency of Girble


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Blasco "The Wolverine"*

"The name is Blasco." Replies the gruff looking Halfling as he takes another pull from his mug. "I must admit, your short set back has peeked my interest. If there are no objections I would very much like to take part in this _'adventure'_" Hey says with a whimsical smile.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2007)

Alexandra looks a bit crestfallen at Girble's assessment, but nods stoically.

"Well, I'm sure I could still be of some assistance, if you would have me. Isis makes an excellent scout..."

The tiny dragon looks up at her sharply.

She winces and pats its head. "Well, you do, love. It's not a BAD thing, you know. I'm not saying that that's ALL you can do."

Alex bestows an embarrassed smile on the others, exactly like a parent who's inches away from apologizing on behalf of a wayward child.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Girble gives a smile to try to ease Alexandra and the little dragon, "Well, in these sort of trips, any and all skills can come in handy--it's not about what you can do, it's about how you use it." He gestures to himself, "You might see me and think I wasn't much of a sight to behold, but" here, Girble gestures at the group in its entirety, "...when you combine your magical prowess and Kay'nar's arcane tricks with the gifts Yondalla has bestowed upon me, with the martial prowess of companions like Blasco and Bargulg," Girble points at invisible creatures that might be all around them, "... no one would _think_ about messing with us! I'm not a big person, but Yondalla teaches us that we are stronger as a group than we are individually anyway."

Calming himself down a bit, Girble tries to change the subject, taking another sip of his ale. "Anyway, we found some of the fathaches. I don't know a lot about those creatures, but Viktor might want to go get rid of them--we might have to get in a few fights. Isis is little, but if he's anything like me, he's not the sort of little guy you want to mess with anyway. He looks quick..."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2007)

Alexandra coughs into her mug and quickly puts a hand on the little dragon as its head pops up on its neck to full extension and its eyes widen.

"She," the mage quickly corrects. "Isis is a she." She looks at the dragon intently, and it...she...huffs and ruffles her wings before finally letting her head come back down.

Alex gives Girble an apologetic look. "Anyway, I don't like her to fight, though she IS more...uh, just as dangerous as she looks. I have Max to fight for me, and my spells, of course. What I mean is that I'm not afraid to get my hands dirty, as it were." She beams. "If you really do need help, I would be honored if you'd consider letting me come along."


----------



## Ilium (Feb 2, 2007)

Just then, the door opens and Viktor himself walks in.  He scans the room quickly and strides over to the table where Girble and the others are seated.  "I've spoken to the Lord Mayor,"[/color] he says without preamble through gritted teeth.  "He fears the fathachs may attack the town in force."  He seems about to say something more, but pauses instead.  He then continues, "So if you are willing to have another try, we won't be getting any troops to accompany us, as the Lord Mayor will divert all available militia to the defense of the town."

After getting all this out quickly, he seems to notice the others for the first time.  He nods a greeting to Kay'nar.  He says to the elf, "I know these folks, of course," indicating Girble and his companions, "but I believe some other introductions are in order."

_OOC: I'm back, obviously.    Thanks for your patience.  More frequent posts on the horizon._


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2007)

(Yee! Welcome back!)

Alex hurriedly gets up out of her chair and extends a hand towards Viktor.

"I'm Alexandra, caster of spells and maker of things," she burbles pleasantly...then gets a blank look. "I say...that would look rather nice on a flyer wouldn't it? To advertise my services. One moment...let me see..."

She opens her pack and starts rumaging around in it, sinking into it up to the shoulder and making numerous glassy tinkles, metalling clinks, and wooden conks. Finally she produces a bit of parchment and quill and starts to write...then breaks off and looks guiltily up.

"Uh...perhaps now's not the time. Sorry. Anyway. I was just seeing if these people needed any help from a competent..." she quickly stows the parchment away.."wizard and some of her creations."


----------



## Ilium (Feb 2, 2007)

Viktor seems momentarily nonplussed by Alex's antics, but replies, "Yes I'm sure we could.  I ran into Erethinol and Sirius on my way in and I understand they won't be returning to the mountain."  He turns to Girble and says, "And you, sir?  Are you willing to assay this thing again, though the creatures certainly know we're coming?"


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 5, 2007)

Kay'nar says, "Well then, lets finish up any intros and think about the best way to deal with the baddies right?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Viktor seems momentarily nonplussed by Alex's antics, but replies, "Yes I'm sure we could.  I ran into Erethinol and Sirius on my way in and I understand they won't be returning to the mountain."  He turns to Girble and says, "And you, sir?  Are you willing to assay this thing again, though the creatures certainly know we're coming?"



Though he was discourage by the loss of Erethinol and Sirius, Girble perks up at the question. "Me? Well, I'm not sure if the fathaches are going to come down here now that they know we'll offer resistance, but if the trip is to be made, you'll need my help!" Girble picks up his mug, and motions to the rest of the group, "Well, go on, introduce yourselves. Viktor is in charge around here, you've no need to worry. He's a good man."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Blasco 'The Wolverine'*

_Its not him I worried about... I would rather them know I am not here..._ With a smirk on his face and a mug in his hand, he offers a small bow to the new arrival and says simply, "Blasco, and I offer you my services towards this '_noble_' cause... for a small fee of course."


----------



## Ilium (Feb 6, 2007)

Viktor seems neither amused nor put off by Girble's assessment of his own necessity to the task.  But he raises his eyebrows at Blasco and says, "Highdale is not a wealthy town, but I'm sure something could be arranged."  He grabs a beer from the tray of a passing waitress who slaps his shoulder playfully for his theft.  "Speaking of arrangements, I've several to make before we leave again.  I won't be ready until mid-day tomorrow, but the time will be well-spent I think.  Any who are willing, meet me at the North gate at Noon.  As Girble can tell you, we'll end up camping overnight before we get there, but we'll be much better equipped this time."  He says to Kay'nar, "I'll leave you to your planning.  The Lord Mayor has every confidence in you, of course."  He takes a long pull and sets the beer down.  "Good evening, all."  He nods and takes his leave of each person at the tables, clapping Girble warmly on the shoulder and seeming to perhaps take a bit longer than strictly necessary in shaking Alex's hand.

_EDIT: Forgot something I meant to say.  If you've read it already, read it again. _


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2007)

Alex nods at Viktor, and smiles with dimples as he shakes her hand. When he's taken his leave, she looks around the table and says, "He seems like a nice enough fellow. So...I suppose I'll be seeing you all at noon tomorrow?"


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Alex nods at Viktor, and smiles with dimples as he shakes her hand. When he's taken his leave, she looks around the table and says, "He seems like a nice enough fellow. So...I suppose I'll be seeing you all at noon tomorrow?"




"I hope so",  says Kay'nar with a wink, "and you too Isis."

And then adresses the rest, "Well, I shall be here to lend what aid I can.   Anyone for a last round before turning in?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 7, 2007)

*Blasco 'The Wolverine'*

_Indeed..._ Finishing the last remaining contents of his drink he puts his now empty mug on the table and replies, "The offer does intrigue me, but alas I must decline. I have some unfinished _business_ that I must take care of before the night is over." He offers a slight bow to the his newly found colleagues before retreating for the night.


----------



## Ilium (Feb 9, 2007)

The new recruits get a full description of the first outing from those who went, and Ery and Sirius take their leave.  The evening eventually turns to a long, mellow discussion of home and hearth (wherever that might be for each).

The next day dawns bright, clear and crisp.  The autumn is getting on and up here in the foothills of the Slayworth mountains, winter's bite is felt early.  It's a market day in Highdale and everyone has a chance to take care of any last minute business before they make their preparations and meet Viktor at the north gate.

_OOC: Ok, let's move things along a bit.  If there's any preparations you want to make, note them either here (if they involve any role-playing) or in the OOC thread if you just want to do some quick spending.  If I don't hear from anyone over the week-end, it's back to the mountains come Monday.

Highdale is a decent-sized town, so any mundane equipment will be available.  For magic items you'll have to ask but nothing more expensive than potions, low-level scrolls or perhaps a simple wand will be available.

Tappakaupias (a merchant of magical wares met earlier) has left town._


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2007)

Alexandra wakes early, with the instant wide-eyed wakefulness that children enjoy on the morning of their birthday. Isis, curled up at the foot of the bed...yet alert through the night, yawns catlike, and stretches.

_What's got you so excited?_ the dragon's voice inquired in her mind, like curling violet smoke that was there, then not.

Alex was already bundling into her fresh shift and grabbing her trousers. "I can't wait to show them Max," she explains. 

_Ah...and send them screaming for their pitchforks?_

Her freckled cheeks flush, and she shoots Isis a glare. "These people are different, Isis. They're more accepting. They've seen monsters..."

_...and kill them for a living._

"Yes, well, they'll see that Max isn't a monster! He's just...built that way." She works her arms through the holes of her vest and pulls it tight over her blousy white shirt for a moment. "Anyway, I think we're ready to go. Anything I'm forgetting?"

_Breakfast?_

Alex grinned and released the brown tweed vest to let it hang more loosely. "Oh, you. Always with the food and the eating."

_Less talk, more food._ Isis got up onto her feet, spread her wings, and with a momentary buzz of motion and color, alit on Alex's shoulder.

The wizardess fondly stroked the pseudodragon's head between her indigo eye crests, and nodded. "Okay. First breakfast."

----

From there, bellies full, the magess and her tiny draconic friend went to the stable. Max was parked right where she'd left him, the far corner stall. He was a mule, about the size of a pony with a fine grey coat. He was standing exactly where he had been, in exactly the same posture. The saddlebags were still slung over his back. 

Alex had gotten used to 'tipping' stablehands to leave her stall alone. The illusion was good, but wouldn't withstand an attempt to rub Max down, or take off his saddlebags. Even with that little precaution, she rarely stayed at one inn more than one night. Real horses and mules knew something was wrong. They tended to crowd the far walls of their stalls, sleep poorly, and generally behave skittishly. She didn't want to terrorize them more than she had to.

"Wake up, Max," she called to the mule as she held the door open. There was a peculiar noise...a high pitched whine that got higher and higher, then faded from hearing. Then a sound like a drawer of silverware being opened hard enough to make its contents jangle together. Now he was ready to go.

"Come on, follow me," she coaxed. Really, only the command phrase was necessary, but she liked to treat Max as if he understood the words. Maybe one day...

The mule clomped out of the stall. Only someone very familiar with animals would note the slight oddity of his gait, and how the sound of his hooves on the ground didn't always -quite- match the sight of his hooves striking the ground. Only someone very familiar, and paying exceptional attention.

With a mental sigh, Isis scurried into her Haversack, just poking her head up under the flap to get something of a view.

Now it was just Alexandra and her mule, walking towards the north gate. Perfectly ordinary. When she arrived she waved happily at Viktor and called, "Hello!"


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 11, 2007)

With a full nights rest (more or less) Kay'nar wakes the sound of an orphanage breaking fast.

Kay'nar makes his way down the stairs and over to the kitchen responding to the morning greetings of the kids and a stern look from Zazie who says, "You would think I ran an inn with the hours that you keep Kay'nar."

He replies, "No, I would not.  It is still far to early to be getting up."  The kids laugh, but Zazie gently scolds him, "And that sort of comment helps how?"  

Kay'nar puts on his best sh_t eating grin and says, "Probably not one darn bit I imagine...  I will be out on adventure for a bit so you knwo where to get what you need is (alouding to the coin stash).  (Then turns to the kids) And you all mind Zazie."

Zazie replies with some concern turnig to a jest, "Yes I do.  Now you make it back.  Money is one thing, but kids need a father figure too...  Well, look at that stove, I had better get back to work.  At least one of us is doing so."

Kay'nar finishes his breakfast and helps with dishes and plays a bit before heading out to the town's gate.

There he sees Alexandra and Isis and a donkey all ready o go and so he greets them.  "Fair morning for adventure yes?"

Then he asks in after thought, "Your donkey does not talk too does it?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2007)

Alex laughs at Kay Nar's joke, and shakes her head.

"No no. I think it should be a little farther from town before I show you what Max does."

Her smile is a touch enigmatic as she pats the donkey's head.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Blasco "The Wolverine"*

"I can't wait." Says the gruff halfling as he comes up from behind the group. A small grin can be seen underneath a rugged hat that he obviously did not wear last night. He moves to a lone pillar near the gate where he then casually leans back against the hard wood and removes an equally small dagger from inside his sleave. With the dagger in one hand he carefully begins to remove the dirt from under his finger nails with the tip of the small blade. "I am sure we are going to be in for few surprises today."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 16, 2007)

_<Yondalla, I have new companions today. Provide them with your bounty so that others may in turn... >_ Girble woke up particularly early to pray to Yondalla, but that doesn't mean he was prompt in getting to the gate that morning. He had more to pray for than usual.

He did go to bed early, but he stopped by the market to have a breakfast of fresh fruit and pasteries and whatever else they had there. After all, it's better to share his wealth with some of surrounding hard workers that need it the most. Anyway, he could get tavern food any day.

"Sorry," Girble says, coming upon the group not too late, "The berries in the market were quite sweet today. And those meat pies..."

OOC: I don't know if it's just color, but if I need to deduct some cash, I'm more than happy to share my wealth with Yondalla's children.  Just tell me how much.


----------



## Ilium (Feb 16, 2007)

_OOC: Don't worry about incidental expenses.  Every game-month or so I'll just say "deduct 100 GP from your total for living expenses."

I apologize for the delay as well.  We're going to get rolling (post coming later today, I have a meeting right now) and we'll maintain a brisker pace.  I'll just NPC people as necessary._


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2007)

Alex accepts a handful of berries which she eats with obvious relish...feeding not a few to Isis as well.

"Thanks, Gimble," she bubbles. "You have a real eye for fruit. Usually I have to let Isis pick things out for me."

She looks around then and adds, "Who are we missing now?"


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 21, 2007)

OOC:

Hi All, sorry got slamed by RL over the weekend and then managed to get my wallet stolen.  Needless to say I have lots to run around and do to fix that scenario so I probably won't be posting before tomorrow.
Feel free to NPC Kay'nar for a bit if needed


----------



## Ilium (Feb 21, 2007)

_OOC: Sorry to hear about your wallet.  That sucks.  But I know what you mean about RL.  It's just been insane around here.  But let's get going anyway!  Fenris, chime in when you're ready._

After a bit of shopping and taking care of business, the group meets at the North gate around Noon as planned.  There they are pleasantly surprise to find not just Viktor, but an entire small caravan ready to get underway.  In addition to the sheriff, there are 4 other people and half a dozen mules all loaded with food, camping supplies and other assorted necessaries.  Viktor greets you all warmly and says to Alex, *"Just hitch your mule to the end of the train, there.  We're going to travel in a little bit of style this time."*

OOC: I'll assume Alex declines the kind offer to let someone else manage her "mule" 

The large party gets underway.  Though their travel is not swift, it is fairly easy.  The weather has improved slightly and though the winter chill can be felt, the sun is warm on your backs as you climb the slopes that lead up into the craggy Slayworth mountains.  On the way, Viktor explains that he intends to have the porters and mules stay back a good distance from where you encountered the last fathachs (half a day's travel or so) and establish a base camp.  That way should you find that you need to regroup, you can do so without going all the way back to Highdale.  Also, one of the porters is a fast lad who's familiar with both the wilds who can run a message back to Highdale if it becomes necessary.

As night falls, you make camp at the edge of a high alpine meadow, under the cover of a few scraggly trees that grow along a brook.  The porters (with whatever help you care to offer) quickly set up small tents for each of you and build a low but warm fire.

_OOC: No trouble first day out.  I assume everybody's taking a watch?  Please feel free to post anything you wanted to do or say during the afternoon's journey or here in camp.  I'll post again late tomorrow to move along._


----------



## Ilium (Feb 23, 2007)

_OOC: Ok, nobody wants to chime in, I take it.  On we go then!_

Apparently the large group is sufficient to keep any predators at bay, and the night passes quietly.  The day is overcast and the clouds seem to muffle sound like a woolen blanket as the party make their way higher into the mountains.  The entire next day passes without incident as well.  You pass by the ruined farmhouse the group found on their last outing and by day's end are within a few hours of the landslide that ended the previous attempt.  Camp is again made, and Viktor instructs the porters that the will remain here the following day while the "assault team" (as he calls it) returns to the site of the landslide.

Another night passes quietly and noon the next day finds the party winding their way up the same trail they used last time.  But in this case, all have an indefinable sensation of being watched...

_OOC: Let me know what preparations you are making (if any) before you get to the spot where the landslide happened.  Also any special precautions you might be taking as you travel. _


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2007)

Alex takes care to keep Max, her mule, away from the other beasts of burden, and leaves it in front of the flap of her tent at night. The mule never complains, never eats, and doesn't seem terribly responsive to the environment either. Throughout the night, it stands in one spot, glancing around with its beady mule eyes, never sleeping once. Never so much as stretching its legs.

The following day, when Viktor leads the group away from the camp, Alex not only brings Max with her, but performs an odd ritual, sort of. She brings Max to each person in the group, and with the mule staring at whichever person she's managed to corner that time, she tells him to "Recognize." Then she smiles, apologizes to her 'victim' and moves on. This repeats until everyone has been 'recognized.'

She then casts a spell, and indicates, chirpily, that she's ready to go.

(Casting False Life on self for 1d10+10 temporary HP that will last 11 hours or until lost. Also, using standard list of memorized spells, except replacing Secure Shelter with Arcane Eye.)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Blasco "The Wolverine"*

Blasco keeps his cloak closed as the party makes their way up the mountain side. Scouting a head of the group, he makes sure to stay within the shadows of the trees when possible, while keeping a steady eye towards the tree line. _Is predator hunting its prey, or is the prey hunting is predator…  _


----------



## Ilium (Feb 26, 2007)

When Alex performs this rather bizarre ritual with Viktor, he turns a raised eyebrow on her and waits for her to finish.  As she starts to move away he says with a smile, "That's either the smartest or the most stupid beast I've ever laid eyes on.  Which is it?"



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Blasco keeps his cloak closed as the party makes their way up the mountain side. Scouting a head of the group, he makes sure to stay within the shadows of the trees when possible, while keeping a steady eye towards the tree line. Is predator hunting its prey, or is the prey hunting is predator…



Blasco stays within cover as much as he can...until the group passes the tree line, where it becomes too cold and arid for trees to grow.  As they pass through brown alpine meadows he feels quite exposed, but the terrain grows progressively rockier and more jumbled on the second day, again providing cover to the stealthy halfling.  By the time the site of the rockslide is reached, the ground off the trail is extremely uneven, providing lots of cover, but also making it very difficult going for anyone who leaves the trail.

As you arrive at the hairpin turn where Ery slew the last fathach, Girble and Lucas are surprised to see no evidence of the rock slide, except for the solid wall of rock that Girble created, blocking the trail.  From what can be seen from this side of the obstruction, there is no debris or blockage of the trail, other than the wall itself.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 26, 2007)

Alex chuckles a little bashfully and thinks before replying, "Kind of both. The spells that bind and animate him can understand certain words that were designated during the enchantment process. He can even understand and interpret relatively simple battlefield orders. So in that sense, he's smarter than most animals." She pats his 'muzzle' affectionately, then sighs.

"But he doesn't have any independent thought or imagination. A real animal can be trusted to fight on its own, and usually it'll take care of itself. Max needs...supervision, to tell him what the best targets are, or when to retreat so I can repair him."

"So its give and take. Like most magic." Alex clears her throat and adds apologetically, "Sorry. That's probably more of a mouthful than you really wanted. I get carried away sometimes. Sorry."

--

At the mountain pass, she frowns at the sight of the blockage.

"That'd be the _Wall of Stone_, but they must have cleared the rubble themselves. I wonder why they left the wall there. Unless, of course, it was to keep us out."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Blasco "The Wolverine"*

“I thought there was a land slide?” He asks with a puzzled look. Taking his time, he searches through the debris in hopes of finding some kind of clue of what has happened.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 27, 2007)

"You have to tell us what kind of creature that is, Alex..." The odd morning ritual certainly catches Girlbe off guard, though he quickly tries to regain his composure.

As they near the location, Girble offers to bolster anyone's armor, and if Blasco intends to get into melee combat, Girble offers to take some of his burden.

(ooc: Magic Vestment for +2 enhancement bonus to an armor or shield; Shield Other)
--------------------------

"There... _was_ a land slide." Girble looks around a little puzzled. "If the fathaches wanted to clear their path, they would've taken down the wall as well. If not, they would've left everything here." He calls for Blasco to stay clear of the area for a little longer, "This could be a trap. if the landslide were instigated by some fathatch guards up there, they may have reset their trap. Who was it that volunteered flying ability?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2007)

To Girble, Alex just smiles enigmatically and asserts, "You'll see soon enough."

"As for flying...Isis and I can fly. Or I could teleport myself and a few others past the wall... If we don't mind taking some time and making some noise, Max could probably break the wall down..."


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> To Girble, Alex just smiles enigmatically and asserts, "You'll see soon enough."
> 
> "As for flying...Isis and I can fly. Or I could teleport myself and a few others past the wall... If we don't mind taking some time and making some noise, Max could probably break the wall down..."




Kay'nar offers, "I can go invisible and fly with out wastign any spells... Why not let me scout around to to see what is what then?"

If the rest agree, kay'nar does just that.  Looking over the wall and up teh sides for an ambush an so on.

OOC:  Kay'nar can fly/go invisible at will. He also has cosntant see invisible and has DV for spotting purposes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 28, 2007)

Girble nods, "That sounds even better, Kay'nar. If it is an ambush, that invisibility will help. If there's no ambush, we can just climb over the wall or break it down. If it is an ambush... hm. Either teleport past it or take care of the ambushers?"


----------



## Ilium (Feb 28, 2007)

Lucas Shrugs.  *"I have a few protective spells prepared, but if our new friend can make himself invisible I think that should suffice for the moment."*

Hearing no objections, Kay'nar vanishes from sight and leaves the ground.  He rises through the chill air to a height sufficient to see over the wall.  From this vantage it is obvious that someone has indeed cleared the far side recently.  Large boulders that have been in one spot for centuries have been uprooted, leaving obvious cavities near their new positions.  In fact, on closer examination, the wall of stone itself seems to be cracked.  Apparently it only just held back the onslaught which would likely have overwhelmed the party had they not had its protection.  Beyond the wall, the trail turns sharply to the left and Kay'nar now realizes that it loops back on itself, paralleling the section where the party now stands, but some 20 feet higher.

Kay'nar rises, gaining a vantage on the higher ground where the trail switches back.  There he sees, lying on the ground at this higher level, a group of half a dozen fathach, who the humans call ogres.  The are clearly aware of the party and lying in wait.  One holds in his oversized hand a rope.  Kay'nar's eyes trace the rope to a wooden stake at the base of the rock field next to the switchback.  He quickly realizes that another rockslide can be triggered at any moment.  Just as he is deciding what to do next, he sees one of the fathach nod to the one holding the rope and grunt a command.


----------



## Fenris2 (Mar 1, 2007)

Kay'nar realizes that he will have little time to do anything but take control of the ogre that wants to drop the landslide.  So, he will (try to) telepathically charm him and say, "Oh, please hold onto the rope my friend.  Everyone spent sooooo much time clearing those boulders the first time, no sense in having to do it _all_ over again."

If it looks like its working great, if not, shout to the crew, "its an ambush!  There are ogres triggering a rock slide."


OOC: here is hoping for a bad save for the ogre.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2007)

(OOC tactical note - Using charm on the ogre would cause you to become visible for at least one round.)


----------



## Ilium (Mar 1, 2007)

OOC: I need to look up the rules on your Charm invocation.  I don't have books here so it'll be tonight.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Blasco "The Wolverine""*

He heads the Cleric’s words and makes sure to stay out of plain sight. Although he cannot help but fell that something is simple not right.  “I got a bad feeling about this…”


----------



## Fenris2 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> OOC: I need to look up the rules on your Charm invocation.  I don't have books here so it'll be tonight.




OOC: 

DC 20 Will save, 60' range, Kay'nar is +6 on opposed Cha tests.
Its charm monster with the caveat that you must be able to communicate with the target.  But since Kay'nar has telepathy, that is never an issue for anything charmable anyway... ;-)

And that is correct he will become visible, but compared to having the party go 'squish', he will willingly take risk...


----------



## Ilium (Mar 2, 2007)

_Ok, first thing is the the ogre's save: 
...roll..._

A big, dumb smile spreads across the fathach's misshapen features as he holds up a finger, clearly indicating to his companion to "wait for it.."

_Next, some Spot checks for the other fathachs to see Kay'nar appear briefly
..roll...roll...roll......roll......roll..._

One of the ambushers furrows his great brow and slowly looks up, but by the time his gaze is pointed in Kay'nar's direction, the elf has vanished again.

_Lousy dice.  *grumble grumble*.  Anyway, the Charm isn't going to last long, since with the telepathy the ogre basically thinks it was his own idea.  You can expect him to be overruled shortly.  What do you do?_


----------



## Fenris2 (Mar 2, 2007)

Kay'nar sees the ogre wait and zips back down (fly) to the group whispering loudly, "Ogres are ready to trigger a rock slide.  I have the guy holding the trap triggerer charmed, but it won't last long..."

OOC:

what sort of weapons do they have?


----------



## Ilium (Mar 2, 2007)

OOC: Big clubs, mostly.  The one who signaled for the rockslide to start was carrying an axe that was big even by fathach standards.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2007)

"A rockslide?" Alex says in dismay. "Down on our heads? That I think we can agree would be a bad thing...just a moment..."

She starts digging around in her satchel.

"I know I have -something- in here...ah...the pocket d-jumper, but I could only bring three others along using that. Pernicious Metabolic Accelerator...might be handy if we all want to run. It'd speed us all up. Or...or..." A startled look crosses her spectacled face as she peers upward and shades her eyes.

"I wonder. Ah...you. Kay'nar? Yes. How many rocks, and how big were they? I may have the perfect spell for this."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 3, 2007)

"What are you thinking?" Girble stays clear of the area, still looking at the clearing. "If they know we've bypassed the area, they're just going to warn the other ogres that we're coming. Either we have to go through undetected or we have to take care of the ambushers."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2007)

"Well, when I found we'd be climbing a mountain, I thought it'd be a good idea to prepare an application of Jarzden's Minor Antigravity Aura," Alex replies, pulling an odd-looking contraption out of her satchel and adjusting it.

"Normally, you cast it on friends if they slip and fall...down pits, mountain sides, and so on...it can save a lot of time mending broken bones. But there's no reason I couldn't cast it on falling rocks instead. It would slow their fall to the point of harmlessness...the catch is that I can only affect a dozen or so at a time so far."

She peers up the rock face again. "Still...a good sized rockslide wouldn't have too many BIG rocks, would it? Only a few really dangerous ones...the rest would just be dirt and gravel. Relatively harmless."


----------



## Fenris2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Well, when I found we'd be climbing a mountain, I thought it'd be a good idea to prepare an application of Jarzden's Minor Antigravity Aura," Alex replies, pulling an odd-looking contraption out of her satchel and adjusting it.




Kay'nar just shakes his head smiling in bemusement but then realizes noone can see him, so he says to all, "Its going to be a big rock slide!  Run, fly, teleport up to the ogres on the ledge... But do it now, don't sit and debate it.   I am off to go snipe at them."

With that Kay'nar flys to a spot well away from the ogre's reach (50' feet or so, and not in line of fire of the landslide of course) and prepares to blast 'em, looking for a shaman or leader type.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 4, 2007)

"I... suppose he's not going to wait for us." Girble holds his symbol to Yondalla and says a prayer. "So, you going to send us up there, Alex?"

ooc: Divine Power


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Blasco "The Wolverine"*

“That wall is not going to hold for another round.” Stats the Halfling as he looks from the Wall of Stone back to the group. “Is there anyone who can move or hide us all?” he asks. Instinctively he begins to reach with his cloak and delicately fumbles his fingers around a small flask. _Well I know ‘I’ can get myself out of this… _


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2007)

Alex nods. "I can only take a few of us. Viktor, come here. If I take Girble, I think I can squeeze Max in too...that'll put a good fighting force right behind them."

She looks up, gauging the distance and space...then pulls an odd contraption looking like a tangle of copper tubes out of her satchel. Quickly rotating the tubes around on well-oiled elbows, she urges, "Viktor, Girble, hang onto me." 

The devices starts to look more orderly...like a shape within a shape, when suddenly a blue light burns within its center, and Alex reaches out to touch Max.

"Here we go!"

Azure fire eats the world...

(dimension dooring Vik, Max, and Girble up the path behind the fathaches, with Vik and Max arranged to be facing the fathaches at a range of about 20 feet, and Girble with Alex in the back rank)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Blasco "The Wolverine"*

Nodding his head he looks towards the rugged terrain above him and decides that the underbrush should provide enough cover for him to move in. With a feral grin he turns from his colleagues and moves like a panther into the underbrush. Quietly and deadly. _Dying time is near…_ 

OCC:
Free Action: Draws weapons
Move Action: Moves off the trail 10’ (20’ divide by 2)  
Standard Action: Hide in Shadows (+29), Moves Silently (+27) and moves another 10’ (20’ divide by 2)


----------



## Ilium (Mar 9, 2007)

_OOC: It's the surprise round.  The ogres were planning to catch you by surprise, but they are surprised instead by your sudden actions!  Initiative rolls:

Girble 1 + 5 = 6 (blech!)
Lucas 12 + 6 = 18
Blasco 8 + 6 = 14
Kay'nar 5 + 4 = 9
Alex 20 (special case...everybody was waiting for Alex, so we'll arbitrarily set her init at 20, but she gets no action this round other than the dim door)

And Bargulg!  I forgot about our illustrious barbarian.  Anybody heard from Rino recently?
13 + 2 = 15_

Alex activates her bizarre device and she, Viktor and Girble all feel a momentary sensation of...purple...and find themselves looking at half a dozen prone fathach, one of which is in the process of smacking another on the head.  The fathachs stare dumbly at the sudden manifestation for a moment.  Alex's head spins for a moment as her proximity to the device briefly throws off her equilibrium.  

Lucas rises into the air, drawing his wand and taking aim at one of the brutes.

Bargulg leaps off the trail and roars in rage, running at the incline toward the ogres.
[SBLOCK]Bargulg rages for the enhanced Strength to help his Climb check[/SBLOCK]

Blasco also leaps off the trail, but then vanishes into the rocks.  
[SBLOCK=Bloodweaver]Blasco ends his move near the base of the rise.  It's a DC 15 climb check to ascend the loos shale slope next round if that's what you'd like to do (that's what Bargulg is doing).[/SBLOCK]

Kay'nar flashes into existence as arcane power rips from his hands and rips into the distracted lead ogre!  The great brute screeches in a shockingly high-pitched scream as his armor and skin sizzle and reek in protest.
[SBLOCK=Kay'nar's numbers]Attack roll is 6 + 11 = 17.  Lousy roll, but he's prone and flatfooted, so his touch AC is abysmal.  8d6 damage = 22 points of damage.  He's not happy, but still plenty feisty.[/SBLOCK]

Girble shouts a battle cry and charges forward, dodging around the dumbfounded Viktor in the process.  He rushes to the nearest fathach and cracks the brute across the nose with his morningstar.  The fathach grunts in response, but doesn't seem much hurt.
[SBLOCK=Girble's Numbers]Attack roll 14+8=22, easy hit.  Damage 1d6 - 1 = 5 (good roll).  Let me know if I missed any buffs.[/SBLOCK]

_OOC: In the new round, the ogres roll a mighty 1 on their init check which gives them a grand total of...0.  Where's my rolleyes smiley?  Ok, everybody gets to go again before the ogres.  Actions?_


----------



## Fenris2 (Mar 9, 2007)

Kay'nar, telepathies to his charmed 'friend', "Oh it looks bad, better keep holding that rope and surrender now.  Let the cheif die... and *you* will be chief."   Then he makes with the zappies on the leader looking brute again.

OOC:

+6 for opposed cha tests for charm

Lets burn an empower SP ability 3/day use to give zappies 8d6 + 50% on el jefe.  And don't forget the last zap still has 2 rnds of 4d6 continuous dmg action on him left as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2007)

Alex shakes off the momentary disorientation and says sharply, "Max! Attack!"

The mule simultaneously blurs in eye-hurting ways, and starts to stretch. It's grey furred hide fades away, revealing a black-brown mottled, segmented carapace. Thick, jointed insectile legs seem to burst out of its flanks. Worst of all, rearing up nearly to the height of a fathatch, is a thick armored torso, with two limbs termining in oversized crablike pincers that each look big enough to hold a grown man, and with serrations on the inside, that holding would not be pleasant for the man in question. Its head is squat, neckless, like a helmet pressed directly onto its shoulders. A mass of tendrils dangles below that head, looking obscenely like a beard made of dead snakes.

"Max" shambles forward at a fast walking speed, and draws back one giant claw to batter at the nearest fathach.

Before it can get away from her though, Alex manages to draw a wand and touch it to the tail end of Max's carapace with a murmured command word. The air around the terrible thing shimmers slightly as it attacks the massed ogres.

(Alex draws wand of mage armor and uses it on Max. Max enters combat, attacking the nearest fathach. +17 to hit, 2d6+9 damage. Max is AC 27 (with Mage Armor), DR 5/adamantine, 96 hit points)


----------



## Fenris2 (Mar 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> The mule simultaneously blurs in eye-hurting ways, and starts to stretch. It's grey furred hide fades away, revealing a black-brown mottled, segmented carapace. Thick, jointed insectile legs seem to burst out of its flanks.




Kay'nar looks with surprise and interest at the kinda ugly creature Max has become, and says, "Please don't cast whatever spell that was on me Alex.  I may not be the most handsome guy around, but uh... dang.", and trails off.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Blasco "The Wolverine"*

He takes advantage of the larger warrior’s raging strength and jumps onto his back as he begins to ascend the cliff face. _This should be interesting…_

OOC: Will have Bargulg's help him climb up the cliff face.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 12, 2007)

Girble, having landed a solid blow on the ogre, prays to Yondalla to strengthen him against the oncoming blows.[sblock=OOC]Now casting Shield of Faith defensively (I have +15 Concentration). He's hoping he'll draw a lot of fire the next few rounds so everyone else can deal damage/arrive to the scene without worrying _too_ much, since I can boost my AC more and cure myself.



> Attack roll 14+8=22, easy hit. Damage 1d6 - 1 = 5 (good roll). Let me know if I missed any buffs.



post 140, Divine Power.
[sblock=RtN]Running the Numbers.
Sorry, didn't list all the effects for you previously.


> Calling upon the divine power of your patron, you imbue yourself with strength and skill in combat. Your base attack bonus becomes equal to your character level (which may give you additional attacks), you gain a +6 enhancement bonus to Strength, and you gain 1 temporary hit point per caster level.



Gain 3 BAB (BAB now +10/+5, attack +11/+6) and Str mod goes up by 3 (attack *+14*/+9, damage 1d6*+2*--I believe it'd be 8 points of damage on that hit)[/sblock]Summary:

AC: 29
hp: 82 + 10 temp
Attack: +14/+9
Damage: 1d6+2

Active Spells:
Divine Power, 8 rounds left
Shield of Faith, 100 rounds left[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Mar 13, 2007)

Alex shakes off the momentary disorientation and says sharply, "Max! Attack!"

The mule simultaneously blurs in eye-hurting ways, and starts to stretch. It's grey furred hide fades away, revealing a black-brown mottled, segmented carapace. Thick, jointed insectile legs seem to burst out of its flanks. Worst of all, rearing up nearly to the height of a fathatch, is a thick armored torso, with two limbs termining in oversized crablike pincers that each look big enough to hold a grown man, and with serrations on the inside, that holding would not be pleasant for the man in question. Its head is squat, neckless, like a helmet pressed directly onto its shoulders. A mass of tendrils dangles below that head, looking obscenely like a beard made of dead snakes.

"Max" shambles forward at a fast walking speed, but before it can get away from her, Alex manages to draw a wand and touch it to the tail end of Max's carapace with a murmured command word. The air around the terrible thing shimmers slightly as it attacks the massed ogres.  It draws back one giant claw to batter at the nearest fathach, ripping the giant's side open with it's wicked claws.
[SBLOCK=Max's Numbers]Attack roll 10 + 17 = 27, hit.  Damage roll, near max: 20 points!  He's badly wounded, but still alive.[/SBLOCK]

Lucas calmly levels his wand at one of the still-prone ogres and arcane bolts leap forth to batter the fathach like hammers falling from the sky.
[SBLOCK=Lucas' Numbers]Magic Missile damage = 20!  Another bruies, bleeding ogre.[/SBLOCK]

Bargulg tries to scale the loose shale, but the ground gives way in his hands and his armor restricts his reach, preventing him from making any progress.  The halfling on his back doesn't help much, either. 
[SBLOCK=Bargulg's Numbers]Climb check 6 + 2 (rage) - 1 = 5.  Not going anywhere[/SBLOCK]

Blasco (presumably shaking his head in disgust) vault's off the big human's shoulders and scrambles up the slope within striking distance of the fathachs, just behind Girble.
[SBLOCK=Blasco's numbers]Climb check 13 + 2 = 15.  Just made it![/SBLOCK]

Kay'nar looks with surprise and interest at the kinda ugly creature Max has become, and says, "Please don't cast whatever spell that was on me Alex. I may not be the most handsome guy around, but uh... dang.", and trails off, his mind apparently occupied for a moment.  He quickly snaps back and sends even more intense bolts of energy into the largest of his foes, who shrieks again, as he staggers to his feet.
[SBLOCK=Kay'nar's numbers]You'll see the results of the charm test below when I get to the ogres' actions.  Attack roll 8 + 11 = 19.  He's STILL flat-footed so you hit.  Damage not spectacular at 27 * 1.5 = 40, plus 12 for the lingering acid is 52 this round, added to the 22 from last round is a grand total of 74 HP.  He's still up, but very, very unhappy.[/SBLOCK]

Girble, having landed a solid blow on the ogre, prays to Yondalla to strengthen him against the oncoming blows.
[SBLOCK=Girble]No need to cast defensively, they're all still flat-footed.  Consider yourself divinely powered! [/SBLOCK]

OOC: Ogre actions coming, but this took forever to type and I have to get back to work!


----------



## Ilium (Mar 14, 2007)

_OOC: Doing the ogres' actions as a separate post._

The lead ogre staggers to his feet and draws a javelin from the sheath strapped across his back.  Blood and fluids leak profusely from his acid-seared skin as he roars in fury, seeming to grow larger even than before.  He hurls the javelin at Kay'nar with frightening accuracy and the barbed shaft lays open the elf's thigh as it hurtles past.

_OOC: Ogre rolls a 20!  Javelin hits for 16 points of damage.  You're lucky he didn't confirm the crit threat! _

Most of the other fathachs get to their feet as well.  Two of them are badly wounded already, while one has a dented nose and the two others are unscathed.  The path is too narrow for them to all move in for the attack.  One of the injured giants flees further up the path.  As your eyes flick in that direction, you see that the path switches back again, then slopes up sharply and ends a few hundred feet away against a rock face that was hidden from your previous position on the trail.  You get an impression of a door or gate, but don't have time in the midst of battle to take much note.  The other badly injured foe hangs back from you, and fumbles with something in the hide bag he carries.  He lifts out what appears to be an entire small watermelon, which he pops in his mouth and chews loudly.  Black seeds and red juice spill down his chin and he looks somewhat recovered from his wounds.

Two fathachs move to attack Girble and the newly arrived Blasco.  The one whose nose Girble dented rears up and brings his immense club whistling down toward the halfling's head.  Fortunately, the creature's aim is not on par with his strength and he misses cleanly.  

The other swings his club at Blasco but can't connect with the nimble halfling.

The remaining brute seems to be eyeing his leader carefully.  Suddenly he drops the rope he was holding and barrels into his chief's back.  His target grunts in surprise and tumbles headlong off the ledge, over the head of the still-struggling Bargulg and lands in a heap on the tumbled, jagged rocks below, then lies still.

His killer shouts triumphantly in his own tongue* and pounds his chest before turning toward the heroes.

*For anybody who speaks Giant:
[SBLOCK]"Now *I* run raiding parties.  Now  *I* get best share!"[/SBLOCK]

_OOC: Ok, the ogre leader is down (the residual acid damage would have taken him out next round anyway...  You now face three basically uninjured ogres (one of whom is down a few points from Girble's hit) and one who was badly mauled but seems a little perkier now.  The remaining, badly injured ogre is 40 feet behind the others (probably about 70 feet from the nearest PC) and running for all he's worth toward the door in the cliff face.  Actions?_


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2007)

Quick as a wink, Alex grabs a peculiar thing that looks a little like a brass panpipe from her satchel. "I'll get the one that's running!"

As the bizarre creature that was once a mule continues to pound its chosen ogre, with both claws this time, Alex twists, putting the 'pipes' to her mouth. Her cheeks puff out, and each of the five tubes flashes and discharges a small bolt of blue-white light. The tiny things swoop madly around, evading obstacles and allies until they get close to the fleeing fathach...pause for a moment...and then converge on it, each one a small hole in its hide!

(Alex Magic Missiles the fleeing fathach, and Max keeps clawing his target, taking a full attack to do so now. 2 claws +!7 to hit each, 2d6+9 per hit)


----------



## Fenris2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Kay'nar grimaces as the javelin takes him and then comments as the leader is pushed over the cliff and pancakes below, "Humpty dumpty had a great fall. . ."   He teeps to his still charmed buddy, "Now I should finish the rest of the Ogre males so all the women and all the treasure will be mine, and mine alone!  For I am strong!  All of the females will beg me, they will!"

If Alex can't finish the runner, then Kay'nar makes with the zappies at him using his spear mod for 200' range, else at which ever ogre looks to threaten his companions most (probably one attacking Blasco or Girble).  

OOC:

Eldritch blast is a ranged touch attack, so not sure about the comments about there being prone and thus easy to hit for now.  For an ogre, Kay'nar probably hits on a 2 wether the big guy is is sitting, standing or caught practicing the Kama Sutra.. ;-)   Go with another emowered blast for 8d6 *1.5 + 4d6 *1.5/2 rounds no SR, no save if the target is looking fairly well, if notably injured, then skip empower


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 20, 2007)

"Hah! Is _that_ all you big dumb monsters can do?" Girble moves around, making fun of the creature, and takes a few more swings.
[sblock=OOC] Yay full attack! You didn't mention if you adjust the previous damage for the buffs or not. Girble's going to shift to try to flank (now or in the future) with Blasco.

Also, whether or not the fleeing ogre is taken down would affect my action--I'd probably send a Holy Smite his way.

Summary:

AC: 29
hp: 82 + 10 temp
Attack: +14/+9
Damage: 1d6+2

Active Spells:
Divine Power, 7 rounds left
Shield of Faith, 99 rounds left[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Blasco 'The Wolverine'*

OOC2: Ok, since Ogre Barbarians cannot be flat footed and are considered large, tripping plus SA is not going to be an option. So hey, if a Cleric Halfling can go in and mix it up, so can a rogue. I hope.

With a quick he eye, he instantly takes inventory of the unfolding skirmish. Weapons in hand, he picks out his targets like a honed tactician. And when he engages his enemies, he strikes with such precision that even an experienced surgeon would be envious of. 

OOC2: Flanks Girble's Ogre
Standard Action: Full Attack Action (Attack: +19/+19/+14) (Damage: 1d3+1)(SA: +4d6 re-roll 1's)
Move Action: 5’ Step if needed


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2007)

*sad meepy bump*


----------

